# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/17 - The Man, The Myth, GOOOOOOOOLDBERG, GOOOOOOOOOOOLDBERG, GOOOOOOOOLDBERG



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Oct. 17, 2016: Goldberg returns to answer Heymans’ challenge*
> 
> As WWE Universe members worldwide pit Goldberg and Brock Lesnar against each other in WWE 2K17, that video game matchup is beginning to materialize in the real world as WCW icon Goldberg heads to Raw in Denver to answer Paul Heyman’s challenge to “fight” The Beast Incarnate one-on-one. Will the former World Heavyweight Champion agree to this anticipated confrontation?


*Goldberg confirms return to WWE next Monday night on Raw*












> he modern-day dream match once thought possible only in WWE 2K17 might become a reality sooner than you think.
> 
> After Goldberg’s recent SportsCenter comments about returning to WWE and facing Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman threw down the gauntlet on Raw, issuing a harshly worded challenge to a “fight” on behalf of his client. His parting words to the former World Heavyweight Champion? “You’re next.”
> 
> ...


*Will Team Red accept SmackDown LIVE’s Survivor Series challenges?*












> Ever since the WWE Brand Extension Draft back in July, competition has been fierce between Raw and SmackDown LIVE. Whether it’s been Raw Superstar Brock Lesnar colliding with Team Blue’s Randy Orton at SummerSlam, Jack Swagger’s recent defection from the red brand to the blue brand or the ongoing ratings war between both shows, the tension continues to mount. On Tuesday night, SmackDown LIVE Commissioner Shane McMahon and General Manager Daniel Bryan threw down the heaviest challenge yet, proposing three Survivor Series Elimination Matches pitting Raw and SmackDown LIVE’s best Superstars against each other.
> 
> On Sunday, Nov. 20, live on WWE Network, Team Red and Team Blue could end up battling in a 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Match, a 5-on-5 Tag Team Elimination Match and a Women’s 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Match—but only if Raw Commissioner Stephanie McMahon and General Manager Mick Foley accept the trio of challenges. Will Raw leadership respond on Monday night?


*Can Kevin Owens escape Seth Rollins’ wrath this week?*












> For the second week in a row, WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens looked on as Seth Rollins concluded Raw by driving Chris Jericho’s face into the canvas with a Pedigree. Whether The Prizefighter will suffer his “best friend’s” fate certainly before he defends Raw’s flagship title against The Architect inside Hell in a Cell on Oct. 30 remains to be seen.
> 
> Owens had best cherish the weeks leading up to his perilous title defense. Because at WWE Hell in a Cell, there will be nowhere to run.


*Is Sasha Banks Charlotte-proof going into Hell in a Cell?*












> Newly former Raw Women’s Champion Charlotte might have a future as a percussionist — she has been tapping a lot lately. One week after Sasha Banks made “The Queen” submit to the Banks Statement to reclaim the prestigious title, The Boss made The Nature Girl tap out in a Mixed Tag Team Match.
> 
> Both Superstars are preparing to make history in the first Women’s Hell in a Cell Match, but Charlotte might need to devise a new strategy if she stands a chance of conquering both Sasha and the Cell itself on Sunday, Oct. 30. And that new strategy may need to start falling into place starting this Monday on Raw.


*Can Cesaro & Sheamus get it together before their Raw Tag Team Title opportunity?*












> Sheamus wasn’t exactly the best cornerman during Cesaro’s singles match against Kofi Kingston this past week on Raw — he was more interested in Facebook Live than the bout itself.—Then again, The Celtic Warrior and The Swiss Superman haven’t exactly clicked as a team since Raw General Manager Mick Foley forced them to join forces. But now, their Raw Tag Team Championship opportunity against The New Day at WWE Hell in a Cell is just weeks away, and these two bruisers can’t walk down a hallway together without sparking a furniture-tossing argument.
> 
> Will this tumultuous team finally see the light this Monday night?


*Will Bayley be forced to unleash her vicious side against Dana Brooke?*












> If you followed Bayley’s career in WWE NXT, you know that despite her affinity for bright colors, inflatable tube men and, yes, hugging, she’s an indomitable warrior when she steps between those ropes. By ambushing Bayley last week, Dana Brooke continued to chip away at the upbeat Superstar’s cheerful exterior, and we doubt she’s fully prepared for what lies beneath.
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET on all of WWE’s digital platforms.


:heyman5 :brock4


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Every week the overuse of nicknames in these previews irritates me a little bit more.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOLDBERG


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

whatever music hits doesn't effect me, just let the bastard kill someone


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Goldberg's music hits*

:cole

"Is it? Could it be? Is he really here? Oh my, it is!"

:jbl

"The two time Dubya See Dubya champion, the former United States and world heavyweight champion, The Man, Goldberg is here!"

:cole

"You are watching the longest running weekly episodic television show in history and yes, this is Goldberg ladies and gentlemen!"

:jbl

"Goldberg already lost one war fighting for Dubya See Dubya I guess he's back to lose another!"

Goldberg says one word-

Out comes Stephanie McMahon!

"Who do you think you are, Goldberg?"










:berried


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Literally all I care about this week is Goldberg. That shows you where wrestling is at in 2016.

But will :mark: considerably when his theme hits.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

TKOW said:


> *Goldberg's music hits*
> 
> :cole
> 
> ...


Please no.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

It would be so hilarious if Goldberg came out and nobody gave a shit. Like, a weak pop, but mostly everyone is like "meh". At least that's what I'm gonna feel.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

The GOAT is back! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will be interesting to see what Steph comes up with to try and stack the deck against Rollins now that Jericho won't be in the title match. Maybe she adds him as the guess referee? Owens sort of alluded to it in his segment with Jericho a couple of weeks ago. Not sure if Foley would be ok with that...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm actually kinda looking forward to see Goldberg this Monday night. I know it's unlikely, but I hope he's the one who finally ends the Suplex City shtick. Goldberg is like the only cool and credible name I can accept defeating the Beast.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope Jericho puts Goldberg on the list











genghis hank said:


> Every week the overuse of nicknames in these previews irritates me a little bit more.


Yep, plus all the Red/Blue brand stuff :goaway


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alright now this is gonna be big. 

:lmao if Steph and her ladyballs having ass comes out right before Goldberg says one word. 

:mj4 she's probably gonna be the one to introduce him in her irritating demonic toned voice anyway, with an added (the man that lost to my husband that one year, GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLDBEEEERRRRG)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CJ said:


> Hope Jericho puts Goldberg on the list


:hmm: they never did have their planned match in wcw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

May watch this week to see the return of the Whisker Biscuit. This "new era" is so wonderful. :eyeroll


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The lack of stars on the current roster and WWE's desperation for any buzz, the struggle is real. The setup for Brock/Goldberg II was weak as water. Not excited until they show me something to get hyped on.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lol @ Goldberg on Raw in 2016. No fucks. Not a one.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The nostalgia of Goldberg will be cool at first. But the fact they want to have him wrestle Lesnar in 2016 nonetheless, just seems like a bad idea. Their first match was pretty atrocious. Lesnar doesn't even wrestle anymore and I'm not sure what condition Goldberg is in. I don't like that this will be main eventing a PPV in 2016, which is most likely going to happen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This upcoming RAW causes one question to spring to mind: From where is this "momentous" edition of the 'B' show emanating?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

If Steph 'introduces' Goldberg...... :MAD


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Goldberg/Lesnar--beyond the momentary "omg Goldberg" effect, so what?
Bayley squashing a local jobber, or Dana Brooke--poor Bayley. fpalm
Sasha/Charlotte--Don't GAF any more, Sashawinslol. Charlotte's heat is being wasted. 
Rollins/KO--Where the fuck is HHH? They started off this story in an interesting way, then they just left it hanging.
Rusev/Reigns--Ever heard of the definition of insanity, Vince?
Shaemus/Cesaro--Mildly interesting, so how long before Raw fucks it up and jobs them out to New Day?
Survivor Series--:shrug At least they're starting the build already, thanks to SD. I guess that's something.

How the fuck is this all they have to hype for a three hour show :lmao

No mention of the CWs who will be lucky to get another 5 minutes to work and virtually no story or promotion. Almost nothing about anyone not involved or soon-to-be-involved in a title picture. Learn to build stars you clowns, then maybe you won't have to throw a cage on top of everything, and rely on retirees and part-timers to generate any kind of buzz.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

THE MAN said:


> This upcoming RAW causes one question to spring to mind: From where is this "momentous" edition of the 'B' show emanating?


"The Mile High City" Denver, CO

Likely gonna need to 










before watching 

Thankfully I'll be at work through the first two hours of Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Goldberg/Lesnar--beyond the momentary "omg Goldberg" effect, so what?
> Bayley squashing a local jobber, or Dana Brooke--poor Bayley. fpalm
> Sasha/Charlotte--Don't GAF any more, Sashawinslol. Charlotte's heat is being wasted.
> Rollins/KO--Where the fuck is HHH? They started off this story in an interesting way, then they just left it hanging.
> ...


You forgot to mention the best part about Raw.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The Batman said:


> :hmm: they never did have their planned match in wcw


Planned? The only one planning it was Jericho.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*OOOOOLDBERG*

*OOOOOLDBERG*

*OOOOOLDBERG*

:Brock


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

A staredown between Goldberg, Cass and Strowman would be great...


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

I like Goldberg a lot, he is one of my all time favorites but I hope this angle fails badly

WWE need to stop relying on old relic and part timers to pop the ratings so I hope this fails so they can learn that lesson.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not real interested in a Goldberg return tbh, so I likely won't be watching. I'll probably be watching game 3 of the ALCS since the MNF game looks like ASS too.


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

With the ratings this low, Vince had to bring in Goldberg. Its only for a month you might as well enjoy it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

G O L D B E R G

G R E B D L O G


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reotor said:


> I like Goldberg a lot, he is one of my all time favorites but I hope this angle fails badly
> 
> WWE need to stop relying on old relic and part timers to pop the ratings so I hope this fails so they can learn that lesson.


:lol As if they would learn anything. They'd just keep trying, over and over. Like they do with Reigns.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Let me just say this right now.

Will I pop for Goldberg's return? Of course. Dude was DA MAN back in the days and it has been long enough for him to return where he'll get a grand reaction.

That said, I see people are falling for the same song and dance and I'm just here to say that the initial buzz will be great but after that, people are going to realize that Goldberg is going to be a bigger flop of a return than Brock's or Sting making his first ever WWE run (which was short). WWE 2016 isn't going to know how to properly use Goldberg and they won't, evidenced by how they have used Brock. Goldberg is going to be 50 in a few months, his size isn't as large as it used to be, it's a whole new audience that probably won't know who Goldberg is and what he truly meant, and I doubt his in ring work has improved. He is not a 20+ minute match guy that WWE is going to make him work. He was a moment guy. Did basic shit, hit his spear, did the jackhammer. This Brock/Goldberg II match is going to be worse than their Mania encounter because they're older, have regressed, and the nostalgia will wear off due to how WWE books now.

So let's pop and mark for Goldberg's return here on Monday but let's not fall for the same shit again thinking this means anything. It doesn't and it won't.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Goldberg sucked back then, he will suck worse now.

That said, he will be more competitive than randy orton was.

All this, just so roman can take down lesnar at mania


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd be skipping this Raw if not for Goldberg. It'll be interesting to see the reaction he gets.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

The Batman said:


> :hmm: they never did have their planned match in wcw


Now I'm gonna be terribly disappointed if Jericho doesn't interact with him.


----------



## scottyrko (Aug 31, 2016)

Do you people know who will turn up for raw in glasgow uk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Interested to see Goldberg. Not a fan of his, but enough time has passed by that I'm interested to see what he does and how WWE fucks it all up.

Other than that, pumped for the next step in the Rollins' face turn and to see him get another one of the top 1 or 2 pops on the entire show. Business as usual for him when it comes to crowd reaction. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They've got to have Charlotte get revenge on Sasha or have them both beat the hell out of each other to build tension for the climax at the PPV. I'm excited to see their segment and the return of Goldberg the most.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Who else will be added in the List of Jericho? Stay tuned for tomorrow night :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Typically, Goldberg returning I'd be the most pumped to see him but there's someone else on Raw who's just on a whole different level of fire right now :jericho2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll be watching for Goldberg.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Other than that, pumped for the next step in the Rollins' face turn


I'm thinking that Steph will end up adding Jericho as the special guest referee to the Rollins/Owens match now that her plan to have the match become a triple threat was foiled by Rollins but I am not sure if Foley will be ok with that.

They have this and another show before the PPV so I hope they spice things up between Rollins and Owens now that the match is already set and it will be a 1vs1 match as well. Time to allow both of them to cut some promos to generate some heat for this feud, I know it is just a precursor to a greater feud for both (Rollins/Triple H & Owens/Jericho) but there is no reason why you can't allow these two to do something good with this. Both can go at the mic, so let them..I don't know...go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I'm thinking that Steph will end up adding Jericho as the special guest referee to the Rollins/Owens match now that her plan to have the match become a triple threat was foiled by Rollins but I am not sure if Foley will be ok with that.
> 
> They have this and another show before the PPV so I hope they spice things up between Rollins and Owens now that the match is already set and it will be a 1vs1 match as well. Time to allow both of them to cut some promos to generate some heat for this feud, I know it is just a precursor to a greater feud for both (Rollins/Triple H & Owens/Jericho) but there is no reason why you can't allow these two to do something good with this. Both can go at the mic, so let them..I don't know...go.


Yep. And if they allowed them to do that, they'd out-shine the rest of Raw. Whatever though, as long as Rollins continues to connect with the crowd as a face in such a quick fashion, that's bigger than anything else. WWE is always gonna WWE possibly good storylines. The sad fact is, even with WWE fucking up this storyline, there's still nothing that's all that better on Raw. Every other storyline is shit too or stale as fuck and has been going for months now with the same result every week. That's even sadder.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. And if they allowed them to do that, they'd out-shine the rest of Raw. Whatever though, as long as Rollins continues to connect with the crowd as a face in such a quick fashion, that's bigger than anything else. WWE is always gonna WWE possibly good storylines. The sad fact is, even with WWE fucking up this storyline, there's still nothing that's all that better on Raw. Every other storyline is shit too or stale as fuck and has been going for months now with the same result every week. That's even sadder.


Right, I think they could be doing more with Rollins/Owens like having some promos with each other to complement the other stuff they have been doing. But they just keep missing opportunities every week. For example why not have Rollins come out last Monday after they announced his match with Jericho and made the condition that Jericho would be added to the title match if he won? It would have been better and gets Rollins to interact with Owens instead of just cutting to Rollins doing a backstage interview right away. He could have even called out Steph right there about her “plans” and that he was going to crush them. He could have also confronted Owens about his claim that he had beaten Rollins twice (dirty). Sure Owens proceeded to beat down Rollins after he beat Jericho in the match but if they do some promos together it would add more weight to the whole thing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm trying to be excited for Goldberg but since he's going to be feuding with Lesnar, I just don't feel that interested lol.

I'm here for Rollins, Reigns and Jericho. As usual.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

For everyone's sake let's hope Goldberg isn't completely :washed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Right, I think they could be doing more with Rollins/Owens like having some promos with each other to complement the other stuff they have been doing. But they just keep missing opportunities every week. For example why not have Rollins come out last Monday after they announced his match with Jericho and made the condition that Jericho would be added to the title match if he won? It would have been better and gets Rollins to interact with Owens instead of just cutting to Rollins doing a backstage interview right away. He could have even called out Steph right there about her “plans” and that he was going to crush them. He could have also confronted Owens about his claim that he had beaten Rollins twice (dirty). Sure Owens proceeded to beat down Rollins after he beat Jericho in the match but if they do some promos together it would add more weight to the whole thing.


I'm fine with Jericho not being the ref of the match, tbh. I'm fine either way. Maybe they're not going to do that, so that's why it didn't happen last week. Last week was the best week for this feud, IMO, thus far. Between a match taking place, that was good, with a good finish, and an actual stipulation for said match, which made it meaningful and had consequences for the actual PPV match, which is something most WWE TV matches are missing these days; I'm okay with what they did last week. Then, the previous week Rollins cost them the tag titles. The only thing missing is a face to face confrontation. People complain that nothing is happening, yet more has happened in this feud than a good amount of feuds out there right now. What happens in Sasha/Charlotte who've been feuding for years? What's happened in Reigns/Rusev other than Rusev looking like a geek every week. All these feuds are struggling, but people acting like nothing has happened in this KO feud aren't being completely honest. I do hope they have an epic face to face promo tomorrow, but this is WWE, so we'll see.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm here for Rollins, Reigns and Jericho. As usual.


Yeah I am in for Rolleigns and JeriKO basically


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I wonder what skits/segments they have planned for Cesaro and Sheamus tonight. Will they finally get along?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm fine with Jericho not being the ref of the match, tbh. I'm fine either way. Maybe they're not going to do that, so that's why it didn't happen last week. Last week was the best week for this feud, IMO, thus far. Between a match taking place, that was good, with a good finish, and an actual stipulation for said match, which made it meaningful and had consequences for the actual PPV match, which is something most WWE TV matches are missing these days; I'm okay with what they did last week. Then, the previous week Rollins cost them the tag titles. The only thing missing is a face to face confrontation. People complain that nothing is happening, yet more has happened in this feud than a good amount of feuds out there right now. What happens in Sasha/Charlotte who've been feuding for years? What's happened in Reigns/Rusev other than Rusev looking like a geek every week. All these feuds are struggling, but people acting like nothing has happened in this KO feud aren't being completely honest. I do hope they have an epic face to face promo tomorrow, but this is WWE, so we'll see.


I liked last week, the Rollins/Jericho match itself was a PPV level match on TV. I just feel that having that face to face confrontation would have really made it all better and honestly is it rather integral to a feud, so hopefully we get it tomorrow and also on the go home show. As far as Jericho as the ref, if he is not added then I wonder what will happen at Hell in a Cell since I doubt with how things are going that they will have Jericho do the same type of interference he did at Clash of Champions. The Jericho/Owens friendship is about to deteriorate with Owens leaving Jericho twice to eat a pedigree from Rollins.

I think it is time for Triple H to show up at the PPV and do something to Rollins.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What happens in Sasha/Charlotte who've been feuding for years?


*
What happens is they get the biggest reactions week in and week out for constantly delivering entertaining matches and segments. Secondly, they have more hype going into HIAC than the World Title feud. Weren't you just saying that's all that matters, or does that only apply to Rollins?*



> What's happened in Reigns/Rusev other than Rusev looking like a geek every week.


*The greatest Spears we've seen all year because Rusev sells them fantastically, as well as some entertaining brawls and verbal exchanges.*



> All these feuds are struggling, but people acting like nothing has happened in this KO feud aren't being completely honest. I do hope they have an epic face to face promo tomorrow, but this is WWE, so we'll see.


*So the other Rollins fans are lying just to shit on their favorite for no reason? If you look around, the majority complaining about how boring the feud is are his fans, not his haters.*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I would like a little more interaction just between Seth and KO, but overall it's been a decent feud. What role Jericho plays after last week will be the question heading into Hell in a Cell match. Does Stephanie continue to stick it to Rollins by adding Jericho anyways? Plus if Jericho is involved that gives an easy way to make sure Rollins doesn't win again. Now they could actually go the route of KO beating Rollins clean. But I'm not sure when they plan on having HHH come back to really begin with feud with Rollins. I would imagine some time around Survivor Series. But I'm still curious what happens tomorrow between Seth and KO. Regardless if Jericho is added to the match in someway, I'm not bothered. Rollins and KO will put on another great match and I can't complain about that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's getting closer...






Literally the only reason to tune into Raw tonight..


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Looks like I'm watching RAW, for the first time (probably watched a few) since Wrestlemania.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Clique said:


> For everyone's sake let's hope Goldberg isn't completely :washed


I still have a couple of hours to care about Goldberg's appearance, but I'm not there yet. WWE has hyped up too many returns and events, just to have it all be for nothing.

Also, add me in the category of those not interested in Rollins/Owens. It's been a lackluster feud that has done nothing for either man. The Universal belt should be given to Jericho, one of the few gems of the show, and another reboot should start from there.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Empress said:


> Also, add me in the category of those not interested in Rollins/Owens. It's been a lackluster feud that has done nothing for either man. The Universal belt should be given to Jericho, one of the few gems of the show, and another reboot should start from there.


I'd be down with a Jericho run with the Universal Championship. Jericho is indeed the most entertaining performer on the Raw roster this year. WWE has done absolutely nothing to establish Raw's "top prize" as prestigious to fight for. They are failing to create a compelling program with this Owens run. Talk about filling in the role as the top heel versus owning it...everybody's still waiting on HHH to return to feud with Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> What happens is they get the biggest reactions week in and week out for constantly delivering entertaining matches and segments. Secondly, they have more hype going into HIAC than the World Title feud. Weren't you just saying that's all that matters, or does that only apply to Rollins?*


KO, Rollins, and Jericho get the best reactions on Raw every week. Even with a lackluster story.





> *The greatest Spears we've seen all year because Rusev sells them fantastically, as well as some entertaining brawls and verbal exchanges.*


So, one move makes up an entire storyline.





> *So the other Rollins fans are lying just to shit on their favorite for no reason? If you look around, the majority complaining about how boring the feud is are his fans, not his haters.*


Alot are his haters. I've said the storyline isn't that good. But it has some development. Nothing has happened in the other storylines I listed as well.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:





















WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Let me just say this right now.
> 
> Will I pop for Goldberg's return? Of course. Dude was DA MAN back in the days and it has been long enough for him to return where he'll get a grand reaction.
> 
> ...


Spot on my friend


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The problem with the feud between Owens and Rollins is exactly that. It's between Owens and Rollins.

We all know the feud is Rollins and HHH yet we haven't seen or heard from HHH in over a month. The fans like Owens and the fans like Rollins, they have no one to boo in this situation because Owens hasn't done anything despicable other than a few words on the microphone. He hasn't cost Rollins any matches, he hasn't beat the hell out of Rollins, he is just there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> The problem with the feud between Owens and Rollins is exactly that. It's between Owens and Rollins.
> 
> We all know the feud is Rollins and HHH yet we haven't seen or heard from HHH in over a month. The fans like Owens and the fans like Rollins, they have no one to boo in this situation because Owens hasn't done anything despicable other than a few words on the microphone. He hasn't cost Rollins any matches, he hasn't beat the hell out of Rollins, he is just there.


This I can agree with. Owen has been a terrible heel Champion. Hasn't done anything the least bit heelish. Always fooling around with Jericho. Funny how you hear so little about this aspect. Spot on, though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> KO, Rollins, and Jericho get the best reactions on Raw every week. Even with a lackluster story.



*That's false and not even debatable. I'll be glad to post the last month of Sasha's reactions vs. Anybody's. The truth doesn't need to be defended, only presented.*




> So, one move makes up an entire storyline.


*You must've missed the brawls and verbal exchanges. That's more that can be said for Rollins high fiving the New Day and crying for mommy and daddy's attention.*







> Alot are his haters. I've said the storyline isn't that good. But it has some development. Nothing has happened in the other storylines I listed as well.


*You are trying to convince people that this mediocre storyline is no worse than the biggest feuds on RAW, and you are wrong. It's a heatless, lackluster, afterthought.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm still quite 'excited' to see Goldberg and when his (WWE - urgh, but still) music hits, yes I'll probably mark out as it's still him, but depending on what happens tonight, the buzz and nostalgia might just quickly wear off when I come to realise it's no longer 1998 and things are _very_ different now.

I guess it's ok for people who have never cared for him and we're never fans, but for those who were and have that certain image of him, it's slightly different as they remember him how he was when they were fans way back when.

It's a double edged dichotomy tbh for some.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That's false and not even debatable. I'll be glad to post the last month of Sasha's reactions vs. Anybody's. The truth doesn't need to be defended, only presented.*


I'll have to agree to disagree here. Like, completely.






> *You must've missed the brawls and verbal exchanges. That's more that can be said for Rollins high fiving the New Day and crying for mommy and daddy's attention.*


That's great. But boring brawls with the same person standing tall every single week is just that...boring.







> *You are trying to convince people that this mediocre storyline is no worse than the biggest feuds on RAW, and you are wrong. It's a heatless, lackluster, afterthought.*


Owens isn't getting any heat because he's a terrible heel champion and an after-thought. Seth Rollins is getting big face pops just weeks after getting turned on. Jericho gets good reactions, too. 2 out of 3 ain't bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> They are failing to create a compelling program with this Owens run.


Which is a shame because Owens is talented and I think he has earned a good run with the title. But right now he is literally just a cog in the machine. On the one hand he is overshadowed by Jericho and on the other he is seen as just a stepping stone for the greater feud between Rollins and Triple H. They should be doing more with this program and while Owens is just one part of Rollins' overall goal, there is no reason why they couldn't set things up so that him and Owens have a good feud and do some face to face segments, promos and brawls.

They have three whole hours per week to fill on the show and you are going to tell me that if they wanted and tried they couldn't program them to have some segments of that kind? I know both can deliver with no problem if given the chance.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Erik. said:


> *The problem with the feud between Owens and Rollins is exactly that. It's between Owens and Rollins.*
> 
> We all know the feud is Rollins and HHH yet we haven't seen or heard from HHH in over a month. The fans like Owens and the fans like Rollins, they have no one to boo in this situation because Owens hasn't done anything despicable other than a few words on the microphone. He hasn't cost Rollins any matches, he hasn't beat the hell out of Rollins, he is just there.


Why are they even feuding? Why is Rollins a face? If the WWE had done the bare minimum, this angle would go a lot more smoothly. Any competent writer can create a holding stage while you flesh out the larger story. A simple outline could really help creative. 

I'm not trying to be sarcastic, but I honestly don't even know why Rollins turned. The week after HHH showed up, the WWE still booked Seth like a heel who was fighting with Foley and then he randomly jumped off a cage to save Reigns. Maybe I missed something in between all that. 

HHH just tainted this feud. If he wasn't going to bother showing up, he shouldn't have gotten involved. 

Rollins/Reigns should've done a double turn when Seth returned. It's still a WTF all these months later that WWE aired a sympathetic documentary on Rollins and then did everything in their power to lower his heat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *You must've missed the brawls and verbal exchanges. That's more that can be said for Rollins high fiving the New Day and crying for mommy and daddy's attention.*


Now let's not counter one misrepresentation with another 

Rollins is not looking to be supported by Triple H or Steph, he has flat out stated that he is out to take the authority down. Steph flat out told Rollins that without the authority he won't last long and that he is replaceable just like everybody else, Rollins aims to prove her wrong on that point.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Empress said:


> Why are they even feuding? Why is Rollins a face? If the WWE had done the bare minimum, this angle would go a lot more smoothly. Any competent writer can create a holding stage while you flesh out the larger story. A simple outline could really help creative.
> 
> I'm not trying to be sarcastic, but I honestly don't even know why Rollins turned. The week after HHH showed up, the WWE still booked Seth like a heel who was fighting with Foley and then he randomly jumped off a cage to save Reigns. Maybe I missed something in between all that.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

They have handled it horribly. Just because Rollins was attacked by HHH simply doesn't mean you've turned face. I think we all want Rollins to be face but creative simply need to work harder to make things work. HHH hasn't been on screen so do something else. Have Rollins cause havoc on the show in an attempt to get to HHH - have him attack Owens time after time backstage, cost him matches, cause frustration to Stephanie instead of just throwing words at her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, I will never again take anyone on here seriously when they say they want a 'slow-burn turn' of any kind. People still can't understand that Rollins isn't 100% a face or a heel at the moment, and that's what happens when someone is in the middle of a slow-burn turn. They show both heel and face tendencies. Now, I can see why WWE doesn't take their fans seriously.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Batman said:


> I'm still quite 'excited' to see Goldberg and when his (WWE - urgh, but still) music hits, yes I'll probably mark out as it's still him, but depending on what happens tonight, the buzz and nostalgia might just quickly wear off when I come to realise it's no longer 1998 and things are _very_ different now.
> 
> I guess it's ok for people who have never cared for him and we're never fans, but *for those who were and have that certain image of him, it's slightly different as they remember him how he was when they were fans way back when.*
> 
> It's a double edged dichotomy tbh for some.


I watched WCW as a kid in the late 90s and I popped huge for the "The Man, The Myth..." My issue is 1998 is not my last memory of Goldberg, the underwhelming 2003-2004 run is. Over 12 LONG years ago is when Goldberg last performed in a ring leaving the company on a historically embarrassing note. I'll give the man a chance at redemption at ending his career & upholding his legacy in higher regard for generations old and new. WWE still reek of desperation with this move but we'll see if it is an impressive choice. I've been pleasantly surprised before.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> I watched WCW as a kid in the late 90s and I popped huge for the "The Man, The Myth..." My issue is 1998 is not my last memory of Goldberg, the underwhelming 2003-2004 run is. Over 12 LONG years ago is when Goldberg last performed in a ring leaving the company on a historically embarrassing note. I'll give the man a chance at redemption at ending his career & upholding his legacy in higher regard for generations old and new. WWE still reek of desperation with this move but we'll see if it is an impressive choice. I've been pleasantly surprised before.


yeah, his actual WWE run wasn't great at all and he certainly suffered because of the booking he was given tbh, but that last image of him not giving a fuck and leaving his fans with a bad taste at WM20 is one that I'm sure he'll want to remedy and I hope that whatever happens, WWE at least present him appropriately during this next month or so.

12 years is a long ass time and how he looks now I'm sure will help dictate how some fans will take to him tbh. The actual match at SS tho is a whole other conundrum......

The crowd at SS doesn't look likely to be in a forgiving mood either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Now let's not counter one misrepresentation with another
> 
> Rollins is not looking to be supported by Triple H or Steph, he has flat out stated that he is out to take the authority down. Steph flat out told Rollins that without the authority he won't last long and that he is replaceable just like everybody else, Rollins aims to prove her wrong on that point.


*Rollins is bitter BECAUSE he was replaced. Would he have rebeled if Triple H helped him instead of Owens? :nah. We've seen him get bitched out by both of them for months on end while putting his tail between his legs and doing what he's told. He's only doing this because they ditched him for Owens. He comes off like an angry ex girlfriend that got dumped for someone hotter.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I expect Goldberg to open the show tbh, rather than waiting until the third hour when the viewership drops and the crowd are too tired to give a shit. Unless they do wait in the hope that the live home viewers stick around and wait.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The first few pages of this thread are all about people acting like it's supposed to be cool to not care that GOLDBERG is returning after 12 years.

This is going to be worth watching, just enjoy the moment!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Batman said:


> I expect Goldberg to open the show tbh, rather than waiting until the third hour when the viewership drops and the crowd are too tired to give a shit. Unless they do wait in the hope that the live home viewers stick around and wait.


This would also be before the MNF game and ALCS games start to, so my guess is Goldberg opens the show in hopes to get people stay watching


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't expect much from the Goldberg segment. Will get a great initial pop, hold a short promo and accept Lesnar's challenge, something most already knew about a month ago.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DoubtGin said:


> I don't expect much from the Goldberg segment. Will get a great initial pop, hold a short promo and accept Lesnar's challenge, something most already knew about a month ago.


Somebody should take a SPEAR & JACKHAMMER tonight! Goldberg to make an emphatic statement he's back. I elect Bo Dallas.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> My guess is Goldberg opens the show in hopes to get people stay watching


A gif of RAW ratings to come with Goldberg below......








& for those souls who CAN'T turn away from #MondayNightBORE then a gif about how to get through with the LEAST amount of pain possible.....

#NeverWatchRawSOBER #WWELogic


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

In my opinion, the smart way to book Goldberg tonight would be for him to have a few backstage segments throughout the first couple of hours of the show, and then close the show with his reply to Herman/Brock. It'll dull the pop when he finally comes out (since the crowd will have already seen him on the titantron a few times already), but it'd keep more people watching that way.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't expect Goldberg to be anywhere on the show but the closing segment.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Somebody is going to fucking die.


----------



## Francesco Fuoco (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope that Goldberg will return with his first WCW music, not that of WWE


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Batman said:


> I expect Goldberg to open the show tbh, rather than waiting until the third hour when the viewership drops and the crowd are too tired to give a shit. Unless they do wait in the hope that the live home viewers stick around and wait.


They clearly care about ratings or they wouldn't have hyped up his return. My bet is that he's in the third hour. 

I mean, I hope he does open the show because that means I can turn off straight after.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Francesco Fuoco said:


> I hope that Goldberg will return with his first WCW music, not that of WWE


So true. Always liked his WCW theme, but never took to his WWE theme. They also screwed up Bret Hart's classic 90's WWF theme when he came back in 2010 and they gave him some shitty remix of his original theme song, for some strange reason.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Watching the opening segment for Goldberg, and then I'm going to enjoy an evening of watching the Jets [hopefully] get humiliated on national TV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Rollins is bitter BECAUSE he was replaced. Would he have rebeled if Triple H helped him instead of Owens?*


He is dead set against the authority because they betrayed him, which is a perfectly legitimate catalyst for steering his character in another direction. It is also rather fitting and good poetic justice that just as he joined the authority by means of betrayal, that he is taken out of it by the same means.

Rollins is not a face yet but is more or less an anti-hero right now so you saying that he wouldn’t have rebelled if Triple H helped him during the fatal four way isn’t saying much as it is not a necessary condition for him to eventually turn face that he’d be the one to initiate his break from the authority.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Watching the opening segment for Goldberg, and then I'm going to enjoy an evening of watching the Jets [hopefully] get humiliated on national TV.


Not going to happen! #JetUp 

Actually, it probably will but I am clinging on to blind optimism...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Is this really happening? :lmao still feels absolutely surreal.

Anyway, not the biggest Goldberg fan but I hope that the crowd doesn't shit on his return. It will be cool to see one last run done properly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Watching the opening segment for Goldberg, and then I'm going to enjoy an evening of watching the Jets [hopefully] get humiliated on national TV.


I'm on board with that. Fuck the Jets.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

GOLDDDDDDBERGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Is this really happening? :lmao still feels absolutely surreal.
> 
> Anyway, not the biggest Goldberg fan but I hope that the crowd doesn't shit on his return. It will be cool to see one last run done properly.


one can't help but think 'how will wwe fuck this up'


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I expect cops escorting him during his entrance or I fucking riot.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Goldbergs WCW music and everything... or else its going to be a bust.

Lets HOPE that they learned from his first WWE run.

I can't believe that in 2016 the main hype for RAW is a Goldberg return. lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Clique said:


> Somebody should take a SPEAR & JACKHAMMER tonight! Goldberg to make an emphatic statement he's back. I elect Bo Dallas.


I elect Stephanie's fake boobs.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I elect Stephanie's fake boobs.


You and I both, as well as the whole forum, know if you had the chance to put your dick between her fake boobs you'd do it.

She may be a total bitch and an annoying cunt but c'mon :homer


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goldberg posted some sparring vids a few moments ago on IG:












 Click Above to Play ⇧













 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Goldberg posted some sparring vids a few moments ago on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*People are excited to see that old man?*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

blackholeson said:


> *People are excited to see that old man?*


It is really not the same at this point and I agreed with the sentiment that Goldberg was better off staying retired to keep that legacy intact.

Oh well, I was watching RAW anyway so might as well just see how this Goldberg thing goes.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> *People are excited to see that old man?*


Far, far more excited about it than watching some scrawny, cringe-bag, dabbing, little douchebag like TJ Perkins bore me to sleep.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Still looks like a beast to me. 

:mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ready for Goldberg :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He's the reason I'm tuning in, not some no named CWs and indy darlings. 

DA MAN returns.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn he still has good physique, but he looks old, they need to let him inject some good shit to make him look like a beast again.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Goldberg is 50yo and deflated. I get he wants to come back to wrestle in front of his kid, but Brock is going to make him look like shit by comparison. Also why bring him back to put over Brock even more? Why not have him work with a younger rostered talent. 

Owens vs Goldberg in a one-off feud would have been so much better. Hell even Braun Stroman vs Goldberg would have been a better program.

OOOOOOOldberg...OOOOOOOOOOldberg!!!

That or "Feed me more" or "Ryback" chants would amuse me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> OOOOOOOldberg...OOOOOOOOOOldberg!!!
> 
> That or "Feed me more" or "Ryback" chants would amuse me.


What would that achieve? This is why wrestling is in the shit state it's in.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Goldberg better has a great return.

I'm watching this shit show for him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Erik. said:


> What would that achieve? This is why wrestling is in the shit state it's in.


These guys didn't grow up watching legends like Goldberg. So shitting on actual starpower and presence to them seems like the right thing to do. Maybe Goldberg can teach geeks like TJ Perkins a thing or two.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see what they have for the pre-show...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

WCW theme being used again on "This Week in WWE".


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Goldberg at 37? Sure... Goldberg at 47? NO!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuck it, I'm excited for this. I feel like Goldberg's one guy Brock can't squash. Returning legend, monster physique... I think the match and prior interactions will more closely resemble the Taker program than the likes of Ambrose and Orton.

I still think he looks good for 50. Better than Sting and his tuckshop lady arms (and that was after Sting apparently "worked out like a beast")

I hope WWE have good ideas for his big return segment. I watched parts of his WWE run the other day on the Network, and his WWE debut was done to perfection. Big entrance, big look of fear by The Rock, one line of dialogue, big Spear. It's not complicated. Just don't put him opposite Paul Heyman for a 15 minute promo battle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like there may be "trouble in paradise" with Owens and Jericho, I wonder what will happen between them tonight.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just can't find myself getting excited for a Goldberg return... :sip


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Hope to see Goldberg spear someone tonight.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Even at his age, Goldberg is more intimidating than Reigns.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> What would that achieve? This is why wrestling is in the shit state it's in.


The latter because it would be ironic given Ryback got the "Goldberg" taunt. And Goldberg turns 50y in December. He's old, broke down and coming in for a one-off feud with Brock Lesnar - adds nothing to the show and then will be gone. 

He could have come in and feuded with Ryback before, or come in now and put the shine on some current guys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The latter because it would be ironic given Ryback got the "Goldberg" taunt. And Goldberg turns 50y in December. He's old, broke down and coming in for a one-off feud with Brock Lesnar - adds nothing to the show and then will be gone.
> 
> He could have come in and feuded with Ryback before, or come in now and put the shine on some current guys.


But him beating Brock or him losing to Brock doesn't affect ANYONE on the roster - it's just a little mini feud that we're getting so I don't see why it should bother anyone in the crowd.

I'd certainly LOVE for them to just play a professional wrestling crowd for once and cheer and boo as opposed to disrespecting the performers in the ring.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Always a good start to Raw when they promote a GoldenTruth/Mark Henry v. Titus O'Neil/Shinning Stars 6-man tag... :HA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fuck it, I'm excited for this. I feel like Goldberg's one guy Brock can't squash. Returning legend, monster physique... I think the match and prior interactions will more closely resemble the Taker program than the likes of Ambrose and Orton.
> 
> *I still think he looks good for 50. Better than Sting and his tuckshop lady arms (and that was after Sting apparently "worked out like a beast")*
> 
> I hope WWE have good ideas for his big return segment. I watched parts of his WWE run the other day on the Network, and his WWE debut was done to perfection. Big entrance, big look of fear by The Rock, one line of dialogue, big Spear. It's not complicated. Just don't put him opposite Paul Heyman for a 15 minute promo battle.


Say what you will about Sting but for a guy nearing 60 he still brought in the ring. I know he didn’t want it to be his final match, but he’s got nothing to be ashamed about with that match with Rollins being his last because he brought it. 

The jury is still out on Goldberg. They could hype this amazingly well but it still could end up being a lumbering, plodding match.

As for tonight, I agree. Have him talk for a couple minutes max, Heyman interaction, Spear some lower card guy or local jobber, done.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just here for the Goldbergs
I missed coming to this place every monday


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Say what you will about Sting but for a guy nearing 60 he still brought in the ring. I know he didn’t want it to be his final match, but he’s got nothing to be ashamed about with that match with Rollins being his last because he brought it.
> 
> The jury is still out on Goldberg. They could hype this amazingly well but it still could end up being a lumbering, plodding match.
> 
> As for tonight, I agree. Have him talk for a couple minutes max, Heyman interaction, Spear some lower card guy or local jobber, done.


Sting ain't done!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey, battered wife here, back for some more abuse, bring it on Raw attack all of my senses at once. 

lol, really i'm just interested in seeing goldberg in a wwe ring again. lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Tommy-V said:


> Hope to see Goldberg spear someone tonight.


My guess is Titus, but I would prefer they save that for next week, where they could have a Darren/Titus match where Brock could interfere and beat both guys up.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuckery time!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sure, despite Goldberg, Raw will be a pile of excrement that I'll tune out in the first hour. 

Imagine if there are loud Ryback chants,lol.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This rating's gonna be through the roof. I was at Denny's tonight and everybody was talking about it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Still funny the thought of Goldberg vs Lesnar in 2016
What a year


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige not shown in the intro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this a new opening for Raw? Looks sick. Lots of Rollins' appearances. :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

love this intro


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's been two weeks since I watched Raw. Hopefully things pick up starting tonight!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, Paige is totally out of the intro eh? you think they'll send her back to NXT when she comes back lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Oldberg gonna leave his wal ker backstage?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Member' Goldberg sign Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol at Using WWE 2k17 footage instead of full WCW clips


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We're all here for one thing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Still funny the thought of Goldberg vs Lesnar in 2016
> What a year


Would be amazing if him and Lesnar were in Glasgow for Raw in 3 weeks time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't want to wait two and a half hours to see Goldberg..he should come in the first hour. Rollins/Owens should close the show... ya know... since they're the main feud of RAW.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

list time and goldberg is on it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens and Jericho.:mark:

Too soon to split these two up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YESSSSSSS!!!!! This interview with Sasha, Charlotte, and Lita should turn into a brawl.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The pop when Y2J showed up was bigger than KO's pop !


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Kinda team Raw lately! I quit watching WWE for awhile but find myself dying to see what happens next on Raw. *


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I wonder if Jericho and Goldberg said anything to each other backstage


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice to see Owens opening the show. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

These ass holes are going to make me wait for Goldberg...I don't think so. 

I'm out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins/Jericho match.

:mark: :mark:

A match without a thousand nearfalls.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Goldberg gonna be there live or...via satellite? Heh


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

All the hype around Goldberg, I'm not sure if I'm watching RAW or an episode of Nitro...


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

KO looks like a million bucks!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

TKOW said:


> *Goldberg's music hits*
> 
> :cole
> 
> ...


Are you a writer for the WWE? LOL this sounds like something that they would write to happen!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J CHANTS !!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Starting with Jericho and Owens is about as good a start as RAW can get...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ObsoleteDelete said:


> *Kinda team Raw lately! I quit watching WWE for awhile but find myself dying to see what happens next on Raw. *


Dying? Wow you really haven't watched WWE in a while.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

y2j chants


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Y2J chants :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who is gonna' make the list tonight?!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least KO is attempting to get some heat on him.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol At mocking the stupid chants


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Dying? Wow you really haven't watched WWE in a while.


:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J is in great shape for his age, he was pretty rough earlier in the year but he's rock solid rn.

He also got a design for the list !


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That belt is so trash , can you see Aaron Rodgers carrying that around like he does with the big gold belt


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just me that thinks we're getting a Y2J Face turn and him v Owens for the title at Survivor Series.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Y2J will be used as a way to get Owens over as a heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The List of Jericho finally has an appropriate clipboard. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if Jericho supports Owens like he did young Cena?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Y2J is in great shape for his age, he was pretty rough earlier in the year but he's rock solid rn.
> 
> He also got a design for the list !


That’s DDP Yoga for ya. Saves lives (Jake the Snake and Scott Hall, I believe) and makes guys like Kane and Jericho look great for their age.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Y2J teasing that split.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ref is ON THE LIST


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please have Rollins interrupt.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm surprised the Denver crowd is loud. I thought Denver was one of the worst cities for wrestling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YOU JUST MADE THE LIST, REF! :y2j


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with that POP.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Haven't watched a single show since night after WM and only came for Goldberg. The preview already reminded me how much more horrendous this show has truly become and why I've stopped watching. I'm outta here and will catch up with Goldberg return tomorrow morning.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins chants!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YES let's heat this shit up with some promos!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow, some actual Rollins-KO interaction. Who knew?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sparkle crotch :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Champ is the 3rd most over guy in this segment :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins face turn is FAILING, guys. Nevermind the fact that he's getting chants.

:heyman6


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem chants for Da Man! :rollins

He'd best leave the Jericho's scarf alone, though. Unless of course he doesn't mind getting on...THE LIST.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sparkle crotch


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

#SparkleCrotch


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Goldberg just left the arena after hearing Seth call Jericho "sparkle crotch"


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Goldberg returning to this watered down crap is conflicting.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

ROllins really shouldn't be talking about friendship


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins face turn is FAILING, guys. Nevermind the fact that he's getting chants.
> 
> :heyman6


It's not working breh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't disrespect JeriGOAT, Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goddamn this PG sparkle crotch shit is cringe worthy.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

RAW's main event scene sucks. Crap feuds and 3 people (Y2J, Owens and Reigns) who don't get the "right" crowd reaction.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is killing it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Trying too hard to get Sparkle Crotch over


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat closeup of Jericho's ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins has the crowd behind him.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That shot of Jericho's ass :HA


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow from suffering succotash to sparkle crotch , who writes this crap :ha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ya DIG???????????? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Owens special referee


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This segment is garbage...

This smark crowd isn't helping it by chanting sparke crotch fpalm

These fuckers are the reason why the WWE has gone to shit.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Rollins need his damn blonde streak back.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

PG era sucks so much


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Give Y2J the title. Fuck everyone else.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't think Seth is in any position to be commenting on another mans crotch :sip


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sparkle crotch is pretty trash as a joke, at least the crowd is behind him good on that.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That's right he's my best friend!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This crowd is great all ready. They're acting like this Owens-Jericho melodrama is like a pantomime.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Have to say I do like this Jericho heel run


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins is getting the same kind of cringey writing that Reigns gets, and its just as bad.

Reigns was never the problem, he's not that good but it was always the writing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

He says it again... geez.. who writes this shit?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. Beating sparkle crotch into the ground.. So cringe..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho shouldn't be losing in back to back weeks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry Seth but Sparkle Crotch is wack as fugg.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Woah, did we really need a Jericho ass shot. Kevin Dunn must be a bigger Jericho fan than we realize.

And still doing dat KO-Jericho teasing. Once it’s time for Jericho to leave again, I see Owens being the one to put Jericho back on the shelf again.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Can Goldberg just come out right now and deliver Spears & Jackhammers to everyone?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL that segment was kinda funny. I don't mind Jericho/Rollins again. It's probably going to cause further conflict between Owens/Jericho when Jericho loses.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Do it!!! :lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

My God, Seth is SO much better as a face. It's like a night and day difference.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All three guys did well in that segment. Rollins has the crowd firmly behind him. That's all that matters to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please change the template. Main face roasts main heel with weak ass "comedy" lines.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Rollins is getting the same kind of cringey writing that Reigns gets, and its just as bad.
> 
> Reigns was never the problem, he's not that good but it was always the writing.


 Tell his delusional fan boys who thinks its amazing :lmao

At least I can admit the camp that runs the camp line is shit. These fuckers cheering for sparkle crotch :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho shouldn't be losing in back to back weeks.


Agreed x100000000


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins is fucking over, but this promo is atrocious. God help us. Give me edgy Seth back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems like something The Rock would say.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> He says it again... geez.. who writes this shit?


Same guy who writes tater tot as an insult? (albeit tater tot is considerably worse)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, obviously corny line. No one is saying differently. Even before the line was said, Rollins got a good pop and got his name chanted. That's what I'm referring to. Could careless about WWE's cheesy scripts. I'm numb to them at this point.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins is very over, but it doesn't change the point of his booking and this feud being trash.

Jericho is the best thing about it and he isn't even in the match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Seems like something The Rock would say.


Rock can literally say anything and get it over. He's pretty much the only person who can do that.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

There's something about babyface Rollins that doesn't click.

But at least he's over.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho is amazing.
He has to get another world title soon. Becoming the first guy to hold the wwe title and universal title could be another notch on his belt.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, obviously corny line. No one is saying differently. Even before the line was said, Rollins got a good pop and got his name chanted. That's what I'm referring to. Could careless about WWE's cheesy scripts. I'm numb to them at this point.


Well in fairness, A. the line got chanted and B. Rock in his time has said some tremendously cheesy stuff and the masses didn't/dont care.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens actually got some heat tonight too. Good job by everyone involved. It's a surprise at this point when everyone in the same segment gets the desired reaction.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Rock can literally say anything and get it over. He's pretty much the only person who can do that.


How does that make it right? The line was corny. 

If The Rock said it, a lot of people would have called it GOAT-worthy. I was here the last time his old ass showed up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RAW needs to take a page from Smackdown's book and minimize the WWE screen during commercials.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok. Sparkle Crotch actually got over. Well done to Rollins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I don't want to wait two and a half hours to see Goldberg..he should come in the first hour.


We're making you wait dammit :vince5
need to keep those viewers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Well in fairness, A. the line got chanted and B. Rock in his time has said some tremendously cheesy stuff and the masses didn't/dont care.


100% true. People are just mad to see someone succeed even just alittle bit. I used to respond to it, but there's no need to. The negative responses on here are how you know it's working.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Oh what, tonight's opening match is last week's main event? :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. These fans.. Stop the Sparkle Crotch chants.. So corny..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Erik. said:


> How does that make it right? The line was corny.
> 
> If The Rock said it, a lot of people would have called it GOAT-worthy. I was here the last time his old ass showed up.


Didn't say it _was_ right. But if the crowd starts chanting the shit that's all that really matters.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

You know why this sparkle crotch horseshit was even worse tonight than it usually is? If any attitude era fans who have stopped watching WWE tuned in to see Goldberg tonight, they probably changed the channel already.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho busting out the double underhook backbreaker :nice:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Jericho busting out the double underhook backbreaker :nice:


One of my all-time favourite moves kada


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I hope Goldberg comes out soon so I can turn this crap off


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Didn't say it _was_ right. But if the crowd starts chanting the shit that's all that really matters.


*Yeah, it's just as corny as cookiepuss and tatertots, but also as over as they were in the arena, so we just gotta sit here and shrug :meh .*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Jericho busting out the double underhook backbreaker :nice:


:mark:

As a longtime Jericho mark, he used to do that all the time in WCW and early WWF. I feel like he rarely busts that out these days. Nice to see it tonight, though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho's springboard dropkick never gets old.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *RAW needs to take a page from Smackdown's book and minimize the WWE screen during commercials.*


I read that the company's advertising pay quite a bit more for commercials during Raw than SD and they would not agree to it


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Have they said when we will see Goldberg? Only reason i tuned in.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens and Jericho were great as usual. Rollins was cringe, well not exactly Rollins, but his script was awful. Over as fuck though.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, Jericho throwing out some throwback moves tonight! Vintage Jericho! :cole


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I read that the company's advertising pay quite a bit more for commercials during Raw than SD and they would not agree to it


*Thanks for the clarification, but that's very disappointing :no:*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> :mark:
> 
> As a longtime Jericho mark, he used to do that all the time in WCW and early WWF. I feel like he rarely busts that out these days. Nice to see it tonight, though.


He use to do the back elbow from the top rope too. I wish he would do that again instead of the 1960's double axe handle from the top rope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More Rollins chants.

:drose


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*All we need is Jericho to break out the Triple Powerbomb and his VINTAGE collection is complete.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lionsault getting a huge pop !!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Lionsault is still a thing of beauty! :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho turning back the athletic clock abit tonight. Busted out the double underhook backbreaker, an actually organic transition to the apron dropkick as opposed to telegraphed, a missile dropkick and that was actually a nice crisp lionsault. Fair play.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shit.

:mark:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Funny how Jericho is outstanding the champion Owens


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens will cost Jericho now if they want to tease more disruption in the duo and get Rollins another win.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Why am I watching the same fucking match I saw last week?

Monday Night Re-run again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO/Jericho unraveling begins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good sequence/finish.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

And people thought Super Rollins was going to lose to Jericho :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> Why am I watching the same fucking match I saw last week?
> 
> Monday Night Re-run again.



Because they have zero creativity and this kills half an hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Rollins match without a million nearfalls, a million finishers being kicked out of, or any of that crap.

:mark:

I'm absolutely loving this.

:mark:


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

When you born to wrestle, you born to wrestle. 45 years old Jericho putting better matches than guys who are 10+ years younger than him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nothing spectacular but a solid little match there. Nice way to start.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That last sequence was sloppy.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> How does that make it right? The line was corny.
> 
> If The Rock said it, a lot of people would have called it GOAT-worthy. I was here the last time his old ass showed up.


 Because The Rock has enough charisma and ability to pull that shit off.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match again, they had a better match last week but this was good again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Missed the first 10 minutes of the Jeri-KO and Rollins segment. Were Jeri-KO entertaining in the segment? What was Seth's crowd reaction when he came out?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Finishing sequence was a bit sloppy, but a solid match overall. 

Jericho should've went over in the rematch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Because The Rock has enough charisma and ability to pull that shit off.


No one pulls it off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They’ve been using his WCW theme in the commercials and hype videos tonight. And of course, they’ll probably still use his WWE theme.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Does Goldberg still have the near-IFBB traps?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WWE looking at all these old Goldberg clips wondering why WCW didn't do 50/50 booking.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm in love with babyface Seth Rollins


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

please please please don't use the WWE Goldberg theme


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really so the interviews with Sasha and Charlotte are separate?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Missed the first 10 minutes of the Jeri-KO and Rollins segment. Were Jeri-KO entertaining in the segment? What was Seth's crowd reaction when he came out?


Got a good pop and got his name chanted loud. Also got a lame PG insult on Jericho over with the crowd. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> No one pulls it off.


 Did you forget cookie puss?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They should play Vaudevillain music for Goldberg's highlights.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Did you forget cookie puss?


I did and now you've reminded me of how fucking lame it was. 

Ergh, The Rock.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Give me da fucking Goldberg already you motherfuckers.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Please god have a Darren/Titus match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Please god have a Darren/Titus match.


In the pre-show they announced Titus/Shinning Stars vs Golden Truth/Mark Henry.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheFackingCrow said:


> There's something about babyface Rollins that doesn't click.
> 
> But at least he's over.


I think after he goes over Trips, it will light that white hot babyface run for him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like how they didn't spam near-falls with their finishers. Jericho and Rollins just kept countering each other. The first successful finisher ended this match. IMO that's the way it should be. Protect the finishing maneuver


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Really so the interviews with Sasha and Charlotte are separate?


With Lita who is probably her usual drunk self spouting incoherent babble


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pre-recorded interviews? Booo it should have been a live segment with both at the same time.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

God damn, Lita is still a 10/10


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As someone who was on the WCW side of the fence: I know Goldberg had some really slick submissions and judo-inspired takedowns that maybe Goldberg if he isn't a specimen anymore could fill in but a match of Bill Goldberg if he can't military press Brock, powerslam him and if the Jackhammer has with aged turned into a glorified floatover suplex will be very, very interesting. Even the best match Goldberg had vs DDP was built around Goldberg basically being a bull and DDP a matador. Guy had a fun as hell moveset but Im not sure if Goldberg has wrestled with caution in his life :maury: Even in WWE he was still strong as an ox able to military press Batista at his heaviest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That HBK reference.

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Man they really cake on the makeup for Lita.. She's looking good though...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol did the governor just get booed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

For all of you calling Charlotte a ******.. GFTO! Look at her in this interview with Lita, Charlotte is HOT!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

zzzzzz...Don't care...pissbreak....zzzzz


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Count the times they say women or female...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> With Lita who is probably her usual drunk self spouting incoherent babble


Fair point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte looks f*cking amazing. kada


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is where the viewers tune out.

No one wants this. Yawn.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Got a good pop and got his name chanted loud. Also got a lame PG insult on Jericho over with the crowd. :lol


Nice!! I'm looking forward to seeing this segment myself later on


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charlotte is so MF gorgeous! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eh, I hate these interviews.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> God damn, Lita is still a 10/10


I think she looks better now than when she was an active wrestler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So robotic and scripted fpalm

Remember the skit with Kane and JR? Kane flips out and sets JR on fire. Seems like a million years ago.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just get Strowman on, ffs.

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN

:mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Charlotte is the biggest star on Raw ... greater than KO, Seth, and Roman by a mile


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Any reason why these couldn't just be Youtube exclusives ? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The queen laying down truth bombs... !!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlotte gonna be a 16 time womens champion.:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Eh, I hate these interviews.


There's definitely a difference between these and the glorious no-cares-given Brock pre-tapes we occasionally get. 

It is funny though: I consider one of the three greatest pieces of character work in wrestling history those JR-Foley Mankind character establishment pieces and those were sitdown interviews.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ooook snack break...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Just get Strowman on, ffs.
> 
> BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN
> 
> :mark:


Gaahd*mn :lol Ambrose bumping his a** off in that gif :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They're going to turn her into the 16 time womens champion aren't they? lol. 

Oh look, it's the barnstormer of the night, the one everyone's been waiting for lol.

lol @Headliner ... yep ... lol, yep they totally are.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god a Sasha interview also? I will ROFL if she fucking cries during it.. God damn Sasha is an annoying one hit wonder..


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Charlotte has such beautiful eyes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jesus. Take this segment out back and put it down.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

6-man tag action... YAAAAAAY!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Pre-recorded interviews? Booo it should have been a live segment with both at the same time.


Lita rambles too much for that, just look at her on the preshow


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

A 6-man tag with Golden Truth... holy shit


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ha, I'll pass on that Sasha Banks interview. I can already see the trains crashing into one another during that 3-4 minute segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I always hated when the merge two wrestlers themes together. So tacky, I hope they get jobbed the fuck out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a random Mark Henry appearance :draper2

what is this? Oddities 2.0?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Olden Truth....God, let's follow a sleep inducing interview with pure crap filler...that'll put butts in the seats!

Already seeking something else to watch for next hour.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol where the fuck did Mark Henry come from?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MARK "RATINGS" HENRY!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The queen sounds and looks amazing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Charlotte gonna be a 16 time womens champion.:lol


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

First time streaming raw live, the amount of adverts wdf? And almost every ad is about food LOL fucking americans


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> For all of you calling Charlotte a ******.. GFTO! Look at her in this interview with Lita, Charlotte is HOT!


Hey, some trannies are alright looking. And Charlotte isn't a ******, she's a horse.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought Mark Henry only appeared when Rusev had no other opponents ?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Annnnnnnd we have now approached the shit segments of Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> There's definitely a difference between these and the glorious no-cares-given Brock pre-tapes we occasionally get.
> 
> It is funny though: I consider one of the three greatest pieces of character work in wrestling history those JR-Foley Mankind character establishment pieces and those were sitdown interviews.


Oh man, the JR-Foley ones are on a whole other level than anything from this era. Those were literally career-making for Foley and completely changed his character from a deranged monster to someone more human and relatable with the fans. I think Foley even said in an interview once that those interviews with JR changed his career.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't believe these guys are still employed by WWE. Goldust/Henry should retire already and truth well he's just a jabroni.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Golden Truth ... still more over and relevant than the club by only working Superstars


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a feeling the Banks interview is going to be extremely cringeworthy despite not even being live.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

WWE's idea of babyface nowadays is a lame inconsistent cringe personified.

I mean, really, they have SETH ROLLINS judge someone for not being a good friend?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Lita rambles too much for that, just look at her on the preshow


True.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Of course they're facing the shining stars fpalm


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is soooo bad.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Let's play a game..

How many times will Sasha mention the 'Women's Revolution' or some other empowerment catchphrase in her interview...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could you imagine if Shawn Michaels was in the Rumble in Texas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh this shining stars thing isn't getting racist at all is it? lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dumbest stipulation ever


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol So wait.. We have a 6 man tag match because Mark Henry is selling fake watches? :lol What the fuck? Really.. This is the best story they can come up with?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh man, the JR-Foley ones are on a whole other level than anything from this era. Those were literally career-making for Foley and completely changed his character from a deranged monster to someone more human and relatable with the fans. I think Foley even said in an interview once that those interviews with JR changed his career.


Hell, those were pretty much on a level outside of wrestling period. The conviction in which Mick Foley spoke weaving that work/shoot life story into the Mankind character was some genuinely compelling acting work. Again, I do think that set is among the three greatest character pieces in wrestling history.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Titus is a heel tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They sell watches now too ? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte's interview was about her as a character and her feud with Sasha.

I expect Sasha's interview to be full of women's revolution propaganda...sadly.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Even though I'm another one who dislikes the overuse of HIAC, the fact that the Divas are moving onto these types of matches is what I consider more of a "Revolution" than merely a singles match on RAW that lasts more than 3 minutes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Could you imagine if Shawn Michaels was in the Rumble in Texas :mark: :mark: :mark:


I've been quietly thinking about this ever since it was announced it would be in San Antonio. Also the 20 year anniversary of RR '97 that was also in San Antonio when HBK won the title from Sid. I would mark out like crazy if he had a cameo in the Rumble.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Who doesn't want to see the Golden Truth, the Shining Stars, and Titus O'Neal compete together?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it's about time the WWE started calling up some more NXT talent.

These guys should NOT be on television.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome Vince. Minorities as con men. How progressive of you.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Hell, those were pretty much on a level outside of wrestling period. The conviction in which Mick Foley spoke weaving that work/shoot life story into the Mankind character was some genuinely compelling acting work. Again, I do think that set is among the three greatest character pieces in wrestling history.



Foley playing an absolute cuck in those segments with Stephanie these days has to be up there as well.

:duck


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Teddy Long booking tonight?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> So Titus is a heel tonight.


He turned during his sh*t Darren Young feud.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Olden Goof vs the Shin Scars...I could give a rat's ass. So could the crowd. I think they're asleep.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They could use Goldust down at the PC, not like this, not like this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match has no fucking heat... This is barely warranted at a house show let alone RAW


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Goldberg is regretting showing up right about now. His son has probably turned off the show in embarassment and went to play Gears of War 4 instead.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He lowblowed the sh*t out of Titus.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought Mark Henry bowed out at WM 32.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Remember folks...keep it tight but never keep it Titus :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, Titus didn't see R-Truth tag Mark Henry right in front of him? Lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> This match has no fucking heat... This is barely warranted at a house show let alone RAW


I had a match similar to this at a house show I went too, needless to say that was when I went to check out the merch stands :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Goldberg is regretting showing up right about now. His son has probably turned off the show in embarassment and went to play Gears of War 4 instead.


Fortunately the guys wearing dildos on their head just showed up...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

420 :kobelol


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

Titus doesn't deserve this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Golden Truth reminding us what it means to go from a decent angle with actual storyline development that could've culminated with a fun tag team but instead lead to nothing of value whatsoever.

Oh well, at least it was good to see Mizark again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck this shit, don't got time to wait till 10:55.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Weed jokes by The New Day ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Wait, Titus didn't see R-Truth tag Mark Henry right in front of him? Lol


Did you see the guy play Madden? Makes the worst decisions ever :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

When is the last time WWE legit updated the graphics engine for their games? It straight looks like a launch PS3 title.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Big E vs. Sheamus should be pretty good :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

R-Truth can still go in the ring... he could be in Y2J/Kane's role... yet he's doing... what he's doing... with Henry. Even Goldust can still go. Sad.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Rvd should show up for day 420 in Colorado


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

could have easily stuck a CW match here instead of this turn off the channel match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty sure the New Day will make a 4/20 joke in a few moments.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do I feel like the New Day will reference weed because of the number 420? I guess we will see.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They are promoting the hell outta this game.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Did you see the guy play Madden? Makes the worst decisions ever :lol


Passed literally every play :lmao


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Fortunately the guys wearing dildos on their head just showed up...


More childish garbage from raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish Goldberg was up next. Ugh.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

With Sabu needing surgery: RVD and Kane to reprise their tag team to challenge New Day on day 420 of their reign?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Hopefully this split leads to Y2J winning the strap off of KO.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone could really cash in with a merchandise stand during Raw episodes simply selling pillows to sleep on .


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tension between Jericho and Owens, yes!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho nearly calling KO a "stupid idiot." :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stephanie comes in and ruins another segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Steph.... lookin' good ma!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And here comes Steph to emasculate the roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph just had to ruin it.:no:


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Goldberg spearing Reigns is what's best for business.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EMASCULATE THEM, STEPHANIE! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Actual story-telling going on. Wow. Mind-blown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So now Cesaro will be on Facebook.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Cesaro coming out in a suit makes even less sense with his new tag team entrance.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it me but did Steph nearly blurt out the word "Jack" before saying Daniel?

Need some Jack for Raw


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Sheamus! I like him!! *


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You would think Sheamus is the FOTC with that GOAT-worthy entrance.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro and Sheamus are going to end up being awesome aren't they? :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shelf-saro


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol had to put the volume nearly on mute because of Stephanie.

Cesaro and Sheamus coming out together? Now that's progress!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

That Entrance at the start with Cesaro and Sheamus looked pretty damn cool though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I actually like Cesaro and Sheamus together.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Janiel Bryan. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788181832734867460


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I've been quietly thinking about this ever since it was announced it would be in San Antonio. Also the 20 year anniversary of RR '97 that was also in San Antonio when HBK won the title from Sid. I would mark out like crazy if he had a cameo in the Rumble.


The Rumble that Bret won :cussin:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Put one of those dildo hats on the Governor in the crowd.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I turn it over to see if Goldberg is on at 9 and I see Steph berating men for being not strong enough while she was poised and mentally prepared.

I hate this show.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

How the fuck are these clowns still so over?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day should hold the titles until WM33... fugg it! Just do it!


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

"The following programme is aggressive in nature" 
*fully grown men dressed in pink with unicorns on their head dance to the ring*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The Rumble that Bret won :cussin:


No, no, no :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, we all seen that botch.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol Kudos to Kofi for being honest and acknowledging his botch last week


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The Rumble that Bret won :cussin:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Whoa what was up with that insult at Sheamus?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AOL Instant Messenger :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> New Day should hold the titles until WM33... fugg it! Just do it!


Might as well hold the tag titles until the day they're inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame in 2035.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Cesaro: "I don't have Facebook"

But you're on facebook live


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I wish Goldberg would run in and spear the hell out of the entire New Day, yea that would put plenty of butts in the seats


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big E's face at 420


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The new day...Officially turning the channel now. Old 1979 Dracula movie just came on. Haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day can get over anything. Amazing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

My goodness am I tired of New Day.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Erik. said:


> AOL Instant Messenger :lmao


LOL Remember chatting with chicks on there :ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I usually hate when WWE breaks up teams just to break up teams...but I'm really looking forward to the day the New Day splits.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm actually watching this on Facebook live.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's hard to believe that Sheamus held the world title 10 months ago


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> I wish Goldberg would run in and spear the hell out of the entire New Day, yea that would put plenty of butts in the seats


I would absolutely love that!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm just ready for Goldberg at this point.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dont think Ive ever seen Sheamus with a german suplex.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :dance
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788181832734867460


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Demolition119 said:


> How the fuck are these clowns still so over?


I friggin' love it! They just keep finding ways to stay fresh and the best part about it... they're just scratching the surface.. after they loser the belts... that's a full tank of gas to be over and go in a different direction, i.e., nove up the card.


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

Big E is great.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Cesaro's phone being a Samsung Note 7 would liven things up at ringside. Who wouldn't want an impromptu Inferno match?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Power that Be said:


> I wish Goldberg would run in and spear the hell out of the entire New Day, yea that would put plenty of butts in the seats


Wouldn't be surprised if they somehow tasered Bill with their unicorn dildos, though.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DammitC said:


> It's hard to believe that Sheamus held the world title 10 months ago


To be fair, it was hard to believe then, too.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I member AOL Instant Messenger!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So many commercials....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is Cesaro doing with a New Day outfit? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Serious question: Overall, is Sheamus and Cesaro a heel tag team, face tag team, or a tweener tag team?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm just ready for Goldberg at this point.


He's probably sitting backstage watching New Day with dildos on thir heads thinking what the hell did I sign up for


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesaro is superb on the wwe live :ha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> He's probably sitting backstage watching New Day with dildos on thir heads thinking what the hell did I sign up for


Your probably right about that!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm actually watching this on Facebook live.


Lol you watching Cesaro through Facebook live? If you are, is he giving you good commentary?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big E, with dat STRENGTH!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Big E is a beast!


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

man raw so boring with these match ups .. like they are literally lazy as fuck

no interesting wrestlers and booking at all


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

New Day creeping ever closer to the Demolition record unk4:hogan:ihateyouall


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Last week, my Big E one line was, "I always knew Big E was gay AF."

This week..

"I always knew Big E was strong AF."


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro is GOAT on Facebook :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm thinking about turning off Raw and finishing it tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro was pretty funny on Facebook, I have to admit.

:lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

#PullingASheamus :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE putting over Faceberg I see


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol Cesaro records Sheamus getting pinned. I gotta be honest: I like the antics between these two


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

Id let Big E give me the Big D.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NITRO.

:mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldbert beating Hogan on Nitro :mark: :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Lol you watching Cesaro on Facebook live? If you are, is he giving you good commentary?


Yeah.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

First time Hogan has been on WWE tv in forever. Return confirmed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God I miss the days of fans throwing trash in the ring for fuckery...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is up with the mix between real and video game footage in that Goldberg package? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That time WCW should've made it a PPV.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Still can't believe WCW didn't put that match on PPV. That was money for WCW just left on the table and pissed away.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Goldberg... one of the most dangerous superstars..." 

Bret Hart concurs.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nitro :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Tony "the greatest night in the history of our sport" Schiavone :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldberg beating Hogan :sodone the memories


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Big E needs a single's push once the New Day break up. The guy is the total package.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I wish WCW still existed.

:mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldberg still has those holy traps of peace.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Serious question: Overall, is Sheamus and Cesaro a heel tag team, face tag team, or a tweener tag team?


A "we don't get along but still win" tag team.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I kinda miss seeing shit get tossed in the ring like that! I don't know why but it always kind of made the matches seem.. bigger, like the crowd REALLLY was either pissed or into it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't know what's more exciting, Goldberg returning or Ellsworth/Styles 2: THE RECKONING


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Nitro :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Tony "the greatest night in the history of our sport" Schiavone :mark: :mark: :mark:


Pretty sure that was Heenan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man I remember marking so hard that night Goldberg became World Champion. Especially because he was US Champion.

I like when the secondary champion challenges the World champion especially if they win. It helps get the secondary title over.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Damn I miss dubya cee dubya


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

It never gets old no matter how many times I watch it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman next, please.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hogan finally name-dropped again on WWE TV :mark:

James Ellsworth's victory and WWE Championship match getting hyped up for tomorrow :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

They said the 'H' word...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Cole. HBK is THE ICON, not Whisker Biscuit.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

They do realize that showing all those old Goldberg Nitro clips makes tonight's Raw look even worse than it already is, right?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Goldberg still has those holy traps of peace.


Have they shown a 2016 pic of G-berg? Ive wondered myself if he still has those near-IFBB traps.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Also according to the pre-show we have Neville vs Bo Dalas to look forward to...should be fun...not.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Highlights of this shit show are easily flashbacks to Nitro. Fuck, WWE sucks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That WWE video game commercial is good. Better than most of WWE's broadcasts..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Have they shown a 2016 pic of G-berg? Ive wondered myself if he still has those near-IFBB traps.


This is him from this year:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good night everyone!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

A guy acting like a badass getting over organically... those were the days.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I wish WCW still existed.
> 
> :mj2


Tell me about it, imagine how much better the wrestling industry would be as a whole, wrestlers would have choices on places to work so they could tell WWE to fuck off and vice versa if WCW needed it.. Competition breeds innovation, Always.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldberg coming out and spearing these guys before addressing Lesnar would be awesome :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Also according to the pre-show we have Neville vs Bo Dalas to look forward to...should be fun...not.


That'll put butts in the seats
*we need a Schiavone smiley


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww look, little Bo is growing up. He's got an itty bitty beard


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The man the cruiserweights forgot.. Neville!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Neville definitely off the juice.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Therapy said:


> God I miss the days of fans throwing trash in the ring for fuckery...


That's when us rowdy crowds went to nitro/Ecw, now the majority are kids with parents. I'm one of the parents now haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Neville definitely off the juice.


Got scared with all of the recent Wellness violations.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Goldberg coming out and spearing these guys before addressing Lesnar would be awesome :mark: :mark:


Even better: Stephanie trying to emasculate Goldberg and getting speared.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Does Bo realise he only has one kneepad? Is his finisher a knee strike?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I remember when these were feuding for the NXT Championship :lol

How times change.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The man that the bookers forgot


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> "Goldberg... one of the most dangerous superstars..."
> 
> Bret Hart concurs.


Except for it was a kick that injured him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Neville definitely off the juice.


The man the juice forgot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Directionless Neville sighting!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Hey Cole. HBK is THE ICON, not Whisker Biscuit.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

You would think they would book A great show for whatever fans did tune in to see Goldberg in hopes they would stick around, but nah lets remind them why they left in the 1st place.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Who's dick did Bo Dallas suck?

90 minutes into Raw and the only cruiserweight we get is Neville getting pounded by Bo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. I hate moonsaults where they land on their feet and make hardly any impact...


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

We're only 90 minutes into the show and we've seen Golden Truth, Shining Stars, Titus, Mark Henry, Bo Dollas and Curtis Axel.

Fuck me...this roster sucks


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

There's far too much hair in the ring for my liking.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, that surprised me.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

even the commentators sound like they don't care throughout the whole show lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

WHAT?

WHY THE FUCK DID THAT JUST HAPPEN?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

You gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Annnnnnnd Neville is a directionless jobber again...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Neville losing to BO DALLAS when he could be the star of the CW division:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville is pretty close to being done.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How do the local jobber haters feel now? Neville got used as a jobber here


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Neville officially reaching jobber status.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The heel turn no one cares about...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Neville just lost to Bo fucking Dallas?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Fuck this company


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao Neville. Well, his career is over. 

also lmao at this structure. Going from Truth/Goldust to New Day to Bo Dallas. I wonder why people change the channel.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Does Bo realise he only has one kneepad? Is his finisher a knee strike?


BO-maye


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I wished my parents believed in me as much as Axel believes in Bo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What? :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, Bo actually won.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

There you go Bo! Drop the dead weight!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bo Dallas looking legit :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Axel gets his ass kicked for believing in him:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*BOLIEVE* :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Neville is honestly an incredible athlete. He definitely should be in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Bo added some more fat, he'd look alittle bit like Rhyno in that outfit..


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

LMAO RIP Neville back to NXT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bo done lost his mind. Borida, flying solo!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And literally nobody gives a shit :lol

where's Goldberg dammit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Who did Bo Dallas give a bojob to, to get this recent push of his ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell are you telling me to Bo-Lieve in Bo if you are the only one who can do it you damn muppet? :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bo looks like he stole Neville's juice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Demolition119 said:


> You would think they would book A great show for whatever fans did tune in to see Goldberg in hopes they would stick around, but nah lets remind them why they left in the 1st place.


we think of the fans first :vince5 look at my face! Would this face lie to you?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And they wonder why they get a 1.92 rating


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This RAW sucks. They knew it and saved Goldberg for last to make us watch this.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

1 1/2 hours of complete garbage, only Seth/Jericho was descent, so they are leaving Goldberg for the end?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Bo looks like he stole Neville's juice.


So that explains Bo Dallas' tiny beard growth


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat Ass vs. Thickness! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bayley/Dana.
Cruiserweights.
Sasha/Lita
Strowman :mark:
Goldberg.

I imagine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't understand that match at all. I don't see Bo getting over this way,and it further buries Neville. 

Neville and Bo actually had a very good feud in NXT. If they were going to put them in a match...why not just start a program between them?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Calling people up from NXT just to use them as filler on a 3 hour show. Brilliant. What a waste of time and resources it was even trying to develop these guys when they were in NXT and training at the performance center. Geez.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Can we get Sasha's weekly sobfest out of the way next please?


----------



## williesamson (Sep 7, 2016)

wooooow lmao the Raw announce team is absolute garbage except for Graves. completely no sold that assault on Axel, not that Bo is anything special but they were monotone as fuck


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

At least it wasn't Sami Zayn that lost to Bo Dallas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I don't understand that match at all. I don't see Bo getting over this way,and it further buries Neville.
> 
> Neville and Bo actually had a very good feud in NXT. If they were going to put them in a match...why not just start a program between them?


I am guessing the WWE sees Neville higher on the pole than Bo Dallas and Bo Dallas beating him makes him look better, him then attacking Curtis Axel shows that he is the only one who truly believes in himself. 

I imagine Bo Dallas will now enter a feud with Axel and goes over him whilst Neville just continues to team with Zayn and they start a tag team and go from there.

It got Dallas some minor heat and I can see what they were trying to accomplish


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Total Bellas > Raw


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That flip was smooth as sh*t by Dana and her good theme is back :clap


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana seems to have lost her muscle.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Dana is soooo bad ass! I love her a LOT! Love all wrestling chicks though!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley with a nice pop.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Piggy Brooke


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dana has knockers. Let them out.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dana thick AF!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Neville just lost to Bo fucking Dallas?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Fuck this company


I'm just curious as to why Neville merits the higher standing than Bo Dallas? Neither of them are remotely top tier, but at least, at the very least Dallas has had an entertaining gimmick, he has a the very least had at least a modicum of a defined, interesting character. What character does Neville have?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good crowd response for Bayley.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

My brain will never understand how the fuck there are people who give a shit about divas.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dora the explorer


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I could only imagine what I'd think if I were a casual only tuning in for Goldberg, and just sat through the last hour of this show. You see exactly why they can't draw casuals right there. Oh, there's the transexual guy from the 90s and K-Kwiq. Then you're followed up with 3 immature, loud black guys with dildos on their heads. Then you're followed up with a generic jobber like Bo Dallas beating everybody up while carrying a "Bo-lieve in Bo" sign.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm here!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bae-na vs. Bae-ley should be interesting. :sk

 at the solid pops for Bayley, but  at Dana rocking that damned onesie instead of the leather / PVC gear she had last week.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I can just picture jaded WCW fans who gave up on the business years ago tuning in and seeing this shit.

Changing the channel and checking out Goldberg's return on YouTube the next day is going to be the general reaction.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dana flexing no muscles.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Byron it takes every bit of my well being not to attack you when you say something stupid like that :lmao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

KC Armstrong said:


> Total Bellas > Raw


A Spin Cycle on a dry'er > RAW @ this point..........

#BetterthanRAW 







​


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dana's outfit makes her look fat.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*BAE*ley! :bayley2


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

With Goldberg returning tonight and possibly millions of former WCW fans tuning in, you would think they would put the cruiserweights out there for 2 matches in the first hour to give WCW fans something to enjoy. Outside of the Rollins/Jericho rerun from last week, this card has been the most mighty level of shit tier. 

We've thus far had Golden Truth, Bo Dallas, Shining Stars, and an awkward taped interview between Lita and Charlotte. And now another goddamn rerun of a rerun of a rerun between Bayley and Dana. Why would the viewers be tuning in less and less each week? Why? Why? Couldn't be that it's the same matches every week. No hyperbole. *This is the same show we've already seen but playing in a different order.*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Total Bellas > Raw


This is true , I wanna hear some more of the Bella's mom talking about Johnny Ace banging her


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would love for Dana to wrap those purple lips around my shaft.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Man, I love me some Dana.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice view from Dana there.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Corey Graves shitting on Byron Saxton is entertaining me lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Cesaro's phone being a Samsung Note 7 would liven things up at ringside. Who wouldn't want an impromptu Inferno match?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana Brook looks all sorts of squishy.. She letting herself go yo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ronzilla said:


> i'm here!


ok


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the fuck are WWE forcing Byron to play this GEEK character getting buried by all the other commentators? \

Also, why are they pretending this dude isn't ripped? Muscle jokes Graves, really?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I'm just curious as to why Neville merits the higher standing than Bo Dallas? Neither of them are remotely top tier, but at least, at the very least Dallas has had an entertaining gimmick, he has a the very least had at least a modicum of a defined, interesting character. What character does Neville have?


You're analyzing shitty, failed WWE gimmicks. I'm looking at individual wrestler's talents.

Neville is far and away more talented than Bo.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dana botch


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And Bayley's stock is plummeting!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO Dana's complete and total awfulness strikes again. Get her the fuck off this show.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dora gets beat haha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this show fucking sucks


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was the jankiest finish I've ever seen in a match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana was supposed to get her foot on the rope :lmao:lmao:lmao

Now Bayley's gotta clean loss on her.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That ending was sloppy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was Dana's feet supposed to be on the ropes? Because she tried to get her foot on it and I can't see her winning clean against Bayley.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSS DANAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Was that a botch pin?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Erik. said:


>


^^Bae


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can just picture jaded WCW fans who gave up on the business years ago tuning in and seeing this shit.
> 
> Changing the channel and checking out Goldberg's return on YouTube the next day is going to be the general reaction.


They be like.. What that fook is this? Whe is Eric Bishoff? Why is this little 16 years old looking retarded girl fighting a pig? :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now Bayley lost clean on RAW , I wonder how the local jobber haters feel right now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised Dana won. Then again she will be facing Charlotte in the future so I guess they need to give her some cred.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm calling within two months the IWC will turn on Bayley just like Sasha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes it was


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erik. said:


>


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Uh... really?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Was Dana's feet supposed to be on the ropes? Because she tried to get her foot on it and I can't see her winning clean against Bayley.


Seems that's what they were going for but it felt odd.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course he's going to answer the challenge Cole. That's the whole point of him being there.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope Bayley is okay, that was an odd finish. Did she get a stinger?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Dana botched that. She reached her foot out to get on the ropes to get the dirty win, but missed it. No way she was going to beat Bayley clean.

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Goldberg sees Heyman in a limo, he's fucked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was lame as fuck.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldberg seems over :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, that went to plan...



Bayley injured there maybe? The way her head bounced off the turnbuckle after the kick looked nasty.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BILL!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

@ the ending of Baley/Dana match.....







#IMissNXT #WWELogic #RAWisaBORE


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I hope Bayley is okay, that was an odd finish. Did she get a stinger?


Dana was supposed to win with her foot on the rope but she couldn't reach.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok Goldberg vs Lesnar. Then what? He comes just for Brock to get his win back. Doesn't seem like much of a deal


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I want Goldberg to spear Strowman tonight (after Strowman's jobber match).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

There you go guys. Paul Heyman just confirmed that Goldberg will say "yes" to the challenge. You can change the channel now


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Heyman says Brock doesn't give a shit about Goldberg anymore

Brock was the one who issued the challenge because Goldberg is the only blemish on his record

_CONSISTENCY _


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Heyman could sell a bottle of oxygen.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least the crowd is hot tonight.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ugh, so Bayley is jobbing to Dana freaking Brooke now. All of that momentum that she had coming onto Raw in her first few weeks, gone. Nice work WWE "creative."


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Dana just pissed a few writers off by botching that pin and having Bayley lose clean.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Its a video game BILL


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Seriously, the two most amateurish botches of the year have come from Dana Brooke. That one in the Charlotte match where she couldn't properly pull her to the rope :lol And now again, she couldn't get her foot on the rope. She was trying to, she couldn't do it. She was out of position and not athletic enough to move her leg. 

I can't see how a performer this awful, male or female, is allowed on the show. She just made Bayley look like an IDIOT.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dana pulling some Hogan shit. "Oh I just couldn't get my feet to the ropes. I didn't mean to pin her cleanly."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The crowd will erupt for Goldberg.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh great, Rusev about to get owned again?

Snore.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> I'm calling within two months the IWC will turn on Bayley just like Sasha


nah she'll most likely be cannon fodder to nia jaxx, oh bailey you should have stayed in nxt at least they know what to do with talents unlike the main bookers on the shows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask that Austin come out and stun Brock and Goldberg?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg getting them chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Heyman could sell a bottle of oxygen.


He could also convince a man breathing fine, that he's suffocating.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> If Goldberg sees Heyman in a limo, he's fucked.


Not letting this great comment go unquoted.. :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> If Goldberg sees Heyman in a limo, he's fucked.


Hopefully he's smart enough to gimmick his hand this time


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Who gives a flying fuck about Roman's match? The entire feud has been one-sided in his favour and there is _zero_ chance of Rusev winning, so what's the point? The whole thing is a joke.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Is it too much to ask that Austin come out and stun Brock and Goldberg?


"NO, AUSTIN IS 51. NO ONE WANTS TO SEE 51 YEAR OLD BACK!11"



Would be awesome by the way.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Godway said:


> Seriously, the two most amateurish botches of the year have come from Dana Brooke. That one in the Charlotte match where she couldn't properly pull her to the rope :lol And now again, she couldn't get her foot on the rope. She was trying to, she couldn't do it. She was out of position and not athletic enough to move her leg.
> 
> I can't see how a performer this awful, male or female, is allowed on the show. She just made Bayley look like an IDIOT.


Hunter loves butch, fake plastic women. Her future is bright.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

How long till botchamania does a Dana Special?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> How long till botchamania does a Dana Special?


Have they started a Sasha special yet?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> Is it too much to ask that Austin come out and stun Brock and Goldberg?


:fingerscrossed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gainn_Damage said:


> How long till botchamania does a Dana Special?


Soon.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Is it too much to ask that Austin come out and stun Brock and Goldberg?


Berg vs Brock vs Mr. Cold at mania


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Have they started a Sasha special yet?


It should start with her wig with the part that splits back all the way to the upper skull..


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Fuck off Heyman!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Have they started a Sasha special yet?


Youtube doesn't allow videos that long.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Hunter loves butch, fake plastic women. Her future is bright.


That's seriously all there is to it. She's a blonde with nice tits so they're endlessly trying to get her over and she keeps embarrassing herself and her coworkers. This is like Jackie Gayda-level bad stuff that she's doing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gainn_Damage said:


> How long till botchamania does a Dana Special?


They certainly have enough material for a decent video at this point in time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> You're analyzing shitty, failed WWE gimmicks. I'm looking at individual wrestler's talents.
> 
> Neville is far and away more talented than Bo.


To use a food metaphor, you know you're arguing for which is better, A McDonald's cheeseburger with extra pickles or a McDonald's cheeseburger with a slice of extra cheese. Neither are anything more than cheeseburger. At least a "failed" gimmick is some kind of gimmick, and on the topic of gimmicks.. I see the "superhero" gimmick took Neville to the big dance.. Oh wait.. it didn't, that's right. Seems like they both share a failed gimmick.. So your whole point of why Neville is more deserving of a higher level of consideration is because what? flippy dippy do? FUCK flippy it needs to die for a while.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Imagine the crowd's reaction if Ryback made a random return during Goldberg's segment tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Youtube doesn't allow videos that long.


Post of the night 

:reneelel:reneelel:reneelel:reneelel:reneelel


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUN

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Strowman should fight Ken Bone.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Now 3 jobbers... smh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys.

:mj2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is like 3 months of jobbers for this idiot, COME ON.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I thought the guy in the red pants was TJP :lmao


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Imagine how bad SmackDown would have to be if it wasn't generally considered better than RAW?!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gainn_Damage said:


> How long till botchamania does a Dana Special?


Not until she starts chanting "Super Dragon" and fucks up the clapping part.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what challenge awaits Braun this week?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Lol , as i predicted , 3 guys now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jobber pop!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STROWMAN ABOUT TO GO EAT.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this was funny at the start but now its just fucking awful, usa networks please cancel raw


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Says the guy with the Pennsylvania tattoo......


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman is the literal definition of shit. For now on when I have to go to the toilet I'm going to say I have to take a Strowman.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mile High Trio :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STROWMAN is HUNGRY.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 skinny jobbers vs Strowman
definitely getting him over....................


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman is so dope

:bateman


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuck, I love Strowman :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If this isn't leading to a Ryback return.......................


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Strowman to win the Rumble...I can just see it happening.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Graves with that Pantera reference. :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit, that toss got some serious height!!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

YAWN


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Youtube doesn't allow videos that long.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Perhaps Not Jorge, lels!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO that toss out of the ring was AMAZING. 

lmao at Cole's commentary too. "What an athlete!"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, Braun, I see you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That guy went flying.

:damn


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Graves with that Pantera reference. :mark:


Ah you got that too?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to say that was a smart jobber.. but then he missed the turn up the ramp :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I just got in, what did I miss? Anything interesting?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol come on, that guy could have totally outrun Braun there XD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's a Brutus Beefcake for HOF sign in the crowd.

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So when does Big Show challenge Strowman?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I think Braun legit just killed Afro Samurai...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GIVE ME THE FUCKIN MIC


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Say it every week: but every week: Stroman's shoulders really impress me. The primary factor making him a mountain of a man. That guy has to do some serious damage on Dumbell raises and shrugs.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Of course he ran that jabroni down :cole.

The dude ran like a total pussy, a fat man in a mobility scooter could have caught him...

...but still Strowman damn impressive.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

the abominable strowman lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Interesting....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Sami finna get SQUASHED


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol SZ about to get jobbed at the PPV


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*BRAUN!* :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay this could be decent, not a bad move using Sami here.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Not until she starts chanting "Super Dragon" and fucks up the clapping part.


_*SUPER DRAGON!*_

_Clap...clap...finger snap..._


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Who gif'd that throw? :lol


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

who would've thought Braun Strowman was going to have the best segment on Raw so far :heyman6


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nuuuuuuuuu Sami Zayn, you're going to die now!!!!

Oh btw Sami's here :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Let's Go Job-ber!" chants will never get old. :evans

:bjpenn at Strowman busting out that dropkick on both guys.

I still can't get used to him rocking the padawan braid, though. :hayden3


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lmao someone's Uber driver ran past security. Get outta here with this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nooooo who the fuck thought putting Zayn with Strowman would be a good idea.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Strowman just streamrolled 3 jobbers. Here comes another


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami upset coming... or he will push Strowman to the point of walking away from the match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hopefully after Sammy's death someone good inherits his GOAT theme.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Did Braun just kill those guys?

FUCK.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAHA!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it?

:lmao

Random.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Strowman did not got what he wanted , Strowman attacking Goldberg is on Foley


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

@ Sami/YAWN'S future.......


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman once again the best part of Raw :mark:

If it wasn't for Goldberg, that would have been me out.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Taxi cab driver got stiffed for the tab vs mountain man


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Zayn being fed to Strowman

:lawler

Sorry Sami. But it's for the greater good


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Those "Sami" chants were nice to hear while it lasted


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Another baby face that looks like a bitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Annndddd Zayn looks like a geek. Need to hurry up and fast forward to Smackdown.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Wwe can't even book that interaction right lmao


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Wait Strowman just had a jobber match


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, is Strowman not gonna bother getting his deserved competition from the back? Did that shove satisfy him?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sami Zayn looks like a fourteen year old kid standing next to Braun Stroman and Sami Zayn while below average size for a wrestler would be above average build for an everyday man. Really puts things into perspective


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA :HA :HA

Strowman just treated like the last 2 month's worth of jobbers!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Push Strowman to the moon already. He is exactly what this show needs right now.


----------



## WWEfan2123 (Sep 8, 2015)

The jobber with the fro got busted open. They had to clean the mat on the outside up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Sami. Take down the love child of One Man Gang and Jeep Swenson.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That's it? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strowman's booking might actually be working.

:lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Push Strowman to the moon already. He is exactly what this show needs right now.


Haha

Best joke I've heard all day.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami vs Braun should be interesting and quite fitting for Sami's gimmick. Sami can lose matches but keeps coming back until he pulls the upset.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Where the fuck are the Cruiserweights? You hype this division up for months to shoe horn in one random match in the final hour of the show?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy Lana kadakadakada


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lana with her hair down... YUM


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami about to cry?! OK guys, stop with the gay cab driver joke.

We stop Sami, we stop!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sorry lana, i have my hand on my dick not my heart


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana's tits.

kada


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

HOLY SHIT LANA!!!!!!! ( Y )


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually, Zayn, the great James Ellsworth did.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Braun Strowman is awesome


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Nooooo who the fuck thought putting Zayn with Strowman would be a good idea.


apparently the plan is to keep feeding him stars until Joe comes up.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Bit of a weak ending after Braun mugging those jobbers..

But Strowman being a highlight of Raw is either interesting, or saddening depending on your point of view..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol WTF did Rusev do to his beard? He looks like a fucking geek now.. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

It's the 3rd Young Buck ! Rusev Jackson !


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It goes from Bad to REGINS...........


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rusev with faith from booking could and should be a cornerstone of the WWE the next ten years if healthy yet here we are and Rusev with little to no reaction when coming out due to his handling


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> :lol WTF did Rusev do to his beard? He looks like a fucking geek now.. :lol :lol :lol


Yeah it took away from his look, it was better how he had it before.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Noooooo. The facial hair looks wrong. Make him put it back.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Now let's watch Rusev be awesome and then get emasculated again, like every single week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lana HAS to have the most sore pussy in the world. Like, I'm pretty sure Rusev uses the Accolade doggy position non stop with her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev trying to look like Wolverine with that beard or some shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What's Baron Corbi..... Oh it's Rusev!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Did Rusev think trimming his beard like THAT was a wise decision? :HA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

In the reality of WWE Rusev should be a god amongst insects. The fact that WWE could fail with him is absurd.. Simply absurd..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

ZIGGA! :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

that beard :ha


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rusev is fucking hilarious man


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Dipping a turkey leg in mayonnaise" 

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Racist Rusev is hilarious!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

seagull?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ruverine


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

It never Reigns, but it bores...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans booing Rusevs' mom.

:lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Rusev being raaaacist. Awesome.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev is just golden...even when complaining about his rating in WWE 2K17 because Sami Zayn is rated higher...:lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH? Dude showing his real family


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are they showing Rusev's family:lol

This is the best shit they could come up with?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see his brother Bilo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

How they manage to screw up Rusev, who is the total package talent-wise, booking time after time after time is something that I'll never understand.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Why was Rusev's mom a rowing champion in the 1920's?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Great heel segment. Shame that Rusev has been a jobber for three months.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this Rusev's real family? :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

It'll be 2 weeks before we get mama rusev chants.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously what the fuck is this shit, 30 people booking this and the best they come up with is this shite, no wonder ratings are dying a horrible death


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if those are his real parents.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:vince5 "_Quick....QUICK....QUICK DAMMIT get the Russian to make fun of the men, because then they'll cheer for Roman, get the Russian to talk down to his woman that will get them to cheer for Roman, hell throw up some family photographic and he'll make fun of them like John did that will get them to cheer for Roman_"

:trips7

#WWELogic


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mama Rusev is the mother in law we wish we could all have.


:mj2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> I just got in, what did I miss? Anything interesting?


You didn't miss too much. Tonight's highlights so far are:

Jeri-KO/Rollins's segment. 

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho (Y2J told KO to stay out of his match because he's got this, but Owens showed up anyways torwards the end and cost Jericho the match)

A backstage segment where Jeri-KO's friendship is beginning to crumble

Cesaro and Sheamus's little antics (Cesaro recording the match through Facebook live on his phone doing commentary. Sheamus gets pissed off at him and tells Cesaro to record him. Right when he says this, Cesaro records Sheamus just in time to see him get pinned by Big E in his singles match).

Paul Heyman's promo via satellite telling Goldberg (who hasn't appeared yet) to not accept Brock's challenge

Sami Zayn being the one to stand up to Braun Strowman as his competition 

Edit: Right now, Rusev is killing it with his promo XD


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm loving this


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Rusev's dad looks like the head of a Mexican cartel.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns to come down and try to push some corny catchphrases for cheap pops... In 10..9...8...7...6...5....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This segment is fucking gold


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Is this Rusev's real family?


Considering the photos of his "mom" are of a woman in her 20's in the 1920's, I'm gonna guess no.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is EXCELLENT :lol

Hopefully Brother Rusev turns into the new Eric Angle.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WTF that's his actual family! What the hell is going on? :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The concept of this segment is absolute shit and Rusev makes it entertaining. I've said that so many times and yet they treat him like a joke.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually showing real photos of his family? Would be way more hilarious with caricatures.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Don't you dare boo my mother :lmao rusev is the man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone make an avi of Rusev's grannies tits.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

All this and Reigns will still get booed


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana looking tasty as fuck tonight. :yum: Ru-Ru needs to go back to the goatee, though.

And shame on these STUPID IDIOTS for booing the mighty Mama and Papa Rusev. Maguerta is adorable, too. :sk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bambooska? Wasn't she a witness at the JFK assassination?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I actually wanted that to play out fully Rusev was once again gold there :maury:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looked like Rusev said "GOD DAMNIT" when Reigns came out :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This segment... :HA


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

After all of that heel heat, Roman still gets booed :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So...

Bo beat Neville 
Dana beat Bayley 
Zayn challenges Strowman 
A 49 year old Goldberg still to come

Congratulations Raw, you've well and truly buried yourself.

This show is a disgrace to Wrestling.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg should come squash both these geeks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Roman's mic skills :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> You didn't miss too much. Tonight's highlights so far are:
> 
> Jeri-KO/Rollins's segment.
> 
> ...


I missed JeriKO? Too bad. Sounds like they're the highlight again.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

CRAP he's got a MIC...........


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

dont you boo brother rusev


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Rusev seems like a nice guy, coming from a nice family.

Why i am supossed to boo him? What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

"MY family..the Roman empire" 

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

God this is boring. Why couldn't they just have Goldberg open the show so we could stop watching after that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That was a superkick Cole ?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Really, Cole? A superkick?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man Lana be lookin' like she wants Roman's D... lowkey bruh...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The 2016 remake of Ghostbusters got a better reception than Roman.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good promo by THE GUY


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like Rusev might finally get the upper hand this week.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Isn't it supposed to be "you can insult me but not my family"? The hell is this segment?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This beatdown is no good, if Rusev eats a Superman punch before this segment is over....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck's sake, Cole.. a fucking "SUPERKICK"?!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm just watching for the Goldberg segment.... when did Rusev grow that heinous beard?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

They won't give up will they


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Which is deader: this crowd or every current storyline?


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Did he just break the screen with the steps??

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Again where are the cruiserweights? They hype this division up for months and every week throw in one match in the final hour, fucking idiots. A fucking 5 year old could book a better show.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Rusev just said u can disrespect my family all you want but you cant disresepct me...#fail


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Isn't it supposed to be "you can insult me but not my family"? The hell is this segment?


Well Russev is supposed to be a heel, so it makes sense for him to say it how he did.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Rusev has to make his slightly awkward slide shows a regular thing. That was great. I need vacation photos, house warming party, historic sights in Nashville. Any more of this I can get.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck it gif time


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Take that you greasy pig.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

A casual viewer could call moves more accurately than Michael Cole.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

From the look on Lana's face, she approves of Rusev coming out on top


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rusev doesn't get destroyed for the first time in at least 3 months. Do you believe in miracles?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Well Reigns got "Roman" chants, so i guess this shit worked.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Rusev seems like a nice guy, coming from a nice family.
> 
> Why i am supossed to boo him? What the fuck is this shit?


Bruh, can I steal your MEME?!

LMFAO! POTY!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I still can't get over "dipping a turkey leg in mayonnaise"


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> Isn't it supposed to be "you can insult me but not my family"? The hell is this segment?




"You can insult me, but not my family" is babyface, he's a heel.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I was fast forwarding, but did they seriously have Sami Zayn punk out Strowman? :lol :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For the first time in many many many months Reigns comes off the worst and face down


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Seriously, why are we supposed to boo Rusev again? The man is built like a tank, has a gorgeous wife, and loves said wife, his mom, and his country.

Meanwhile, Roman comes out every week and acts like a smug jerk hurling petty insults that 8-year olds on the playground would find to be immature.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need to stop making Roman look so weak. :cuss: :reigns2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Hollywood Rock GOAT


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg returned to teach Roman how to spear.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hollywood Rock was fucking amazing!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Goldberg looking better than Orton did in his SummerSlam match with Lesnar would be a terrible decision, but it's what I fear will happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I have no idea what they do with Rusev after he loses at HIAC.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cool commercial for HIAC.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

That confirms they can't use his original theme *sigh


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, I just realized that we didn't have any Cruiserweight matches yet. Time is running out. They better showcase them quickly before it's too late lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> To use a food metaphor, you know you're arguing for which is better, A McDonald's cheeseburger with extra pickles or a McDonald's cheeseburger with a slice of extra cheese. Neither are anything more than cheeseburger. At least a "failed" gimmick is some kind of gimmick, and on the topic of gimmicks.. I see the "superhero" gimmick took Neville to the big dance.. Oh wait.. it didn't, that's right. Seems like they both share a failed gimmick.. So your whole point of why Neville is more deserving of a higher level of consideration is because what? flippy dippy do? FUCK flippy it needs to die for a while.


You still mentioned nothing but gimmicks.

Listen, Neville is an extremely talented wrestler. If you want to say he isn't you're working your own internet gimmick I want nothing to do with. Right now he is in the Evan Borne role of awesome finisher and that's it. Damn shame. He should be working 20 minute PPV matches.

Being lower than Bo is pathetic on WWE's part.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I sure don't think it will happen, but could you imagine after Brock being WWE's Living Tribunal if it all goes to a fifty year old Goldberg going over :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I have no idea what they do with Rusev after he loses at HIAC.


I know what you mean.

Rollins and Owens will most likely continue. Jericho floating in the back ground constantly teasing the break up between him and Reigns. I imagine we'll get Owens going over Rollins and HIAC due to HHH interference then no title feud at Survivor Series with Rusev being in the tag match with Jericho and Owens etc.

Then that leaves TLC. I wonder if we get a mini Rusev/Rollins feud?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>


Didn't Austin Aries have a beard similar to those in 2013?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if Raw could be beaten in the ratings by channels showing Insurance seminars....

Ooooo, C-SPan is showing a senate subcommittee discussion on crop subsidies!! Well, saying by to Raw!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember the first time I saw women in Hell in a Cell. One of the old SmackDown games - Sable and Torrie Wilson vs Undertaker and Kane


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Emma's fucking fine as shit.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I wish they'd stop reminding us how good Raw used to be.


But.. Nice to see Rusev getting the upper hand to actually add some heat to the feud.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Biscuits and Gravy..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what exactly is Emma's new gimmick? She loves taking photos and putting them on Instagram?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emma is fine.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RAW and SmackDown = PG

Emma(lina) = PAWG

:ellen :datass


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Emma is body goals for sure.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dat ass shot of Emmalina.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Hollywood Rock was fucking amazing!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone on this planet honestly give a single fuck about Anderson and Gallows after they've jobbed to New Day like 30 times?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The_It_Factor said:


> I was fast forwarding, but did they seriously have Sami Zayn punk out Strowman? :lol :lol


Nah, it was the other way around.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. Enough with the Kliq hand thing. It's insulting to the Kliq...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma looks so much hotter now than she did in the past.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So what exactly is Emma's new gimmick? She loves taking photos and putting them on Instagram?


Whatever her gimmick is, I approve. atass


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Loved the focus on Emmalina's ass in that video. Best thing on Raw since the opening segment. The rest has been pretty booty. And what's the best way to fix something that's pretty booty? Show us a pretty booty.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Emma looks so much hotter now than she did in the past.


Yeah she looks much better now.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

You people wanted the Bullet club , I hope your happy


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Didn't Austin Aries have a beard similar to those in 2013?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So what exactly is Emma's new gimmick? She loves taking photos and putting them on Instagram?


Anything as an attempt to make _character_ today


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Why is Enzo dressed like he's in a bad NSYNC cover band???


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Goldberg looking better than Orton did in his SummerSlam match with Lesnar would be a terrible decision, but it's what I fear will happen.


Fear? I'm begging it happens. Goldberg is a dynamic personality that helped push wrestling to its biggest boom period ever...Blandy Boreton isn't.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Woah, Goldberg does "flippy" shit too


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

A CUPPPPA HAYDERRZ


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> You people wanted the Bullet club , I hope your happy


This isn't the Bullet Club. This is a neutered tag team that should have been legit ass kickers.....But Vince


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anderson and Gallows should go back to NJPW. They're being wasted here.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking Raven's Flock got more wins in WCW than Gallows and Anderson have since coming to Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Emma is body goals for sure.


Bruh, Emma's ass is below a few.

- Naomi
- Becky
- Lana
- Natalya
- Bayley 
- Dana

^^ Not in order after Naomi.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Does anyone on this planet honestly give a single fuck about Anderson and Gallows after they've jobbed to New Day like 30 times?


They should have gone to smackdown with AJ.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Certified G blah blah blah , time for some new lines Enzo


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cass sounds like a robot. I thought he was going for a rhyme there but no, that's literally how he intended on talking...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Enzo & Cass are so damn over.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Enzo the hitman Amore :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why are Gallows arms orange? DA FUCK!?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

You'd think with Goldberg returning and the swindling ratings that they'd atleast *try* to make this a special Raw. Instead its the same phoned in BS with Goldberg appearing at the end.

They did the same thing with D-Bry's retirement. They put his retirement on a godawful train wreck of a show, almost as if it was on purpose..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck... I just can't with Cass on the mic. :eyeroll2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Anderson is great, sad how he is being wasted.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team SAWFT finally presenting us with their presence. 

Amore's gear is fucking gaudy as fuck, though. :deandre


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This is a stupid question but does Big Cass talk that slow in real life or is that just his character?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:ha @ Anderson getting squashed.

RIP The Club


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Almost forgot but they still have to show Sasha's interview with Lita.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MGKA getting squashed by Cass fpalm


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

DammitC said:


> From the look on Lana's face, she approves of Rusev coming out on top


Oh I'm sure that he's " on top" a lot, and it is GLORIOUS!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Bullet Club guys:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK........... Karl go back to New Japanz! They're killing ya, brah!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Has Anderson ever one a fucking singles match? Lmao


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bruh, Emma's ass is below a few.
> 
> - Naomi
> - Becky
> ...


Of all the asses to leave out, you leave out Alexa's? 

Naomi, meh. Give me Alexa, Bayley and Nikki's ass over Naomi's. Guess I like a little more definition and a little less.....just fat.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> You still mentioned nothing but gimmicks.
> 
> Listen, Neville is an extremely talented wrestler. If you want to say he isn't you're working your own internet gimmick I want nothing to do with. Right now he is in the Evan Borne role of awesome finisher and that's it. Damn shame. He should be working 20 minute PPV matches.
> 
> Being lower than Bo is pathetic on WWE's part.


Funny, I thought my statement on fuck "flippy shit matches" was pretty clear and had little to do with "gimmick." My internet "gimmick" is it's no gimmick. I don't care about "exciting shooting stars and suicide dives!" I want entertaining characters, I want story, I want good promos, Neville is irrelevant to any of those desires at moment.. Fit him in this scheme and my thoughts will change.. It's pretty easy.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Club does need to go to SmackDown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anderson's booking.

:mj4


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn at least Gedo and Jado didn't book them this bad. :lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Certified G blah blah blah , time for some new lines Enzo


Why ? The crowd loves it


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Cass sounds like a robot. I thought he was going for a rhyme there but no, that's literally how he intended on talking...


You just noticed that now, he's always talked liked that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So what exactly is Emma's new gimmick? She loves taking photos and putting them on Instagram?


Her gimmick is shut the fuck up and enjoy DAT BANGIN BODEH. :yum:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Gameboy. Good one, Brian.
Are all the cruiser-weight heels white?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*WHY... WHY... WHY!?*

Holy shit... Can Karl Anderson go back to NJPW where he'll be PROPERLY USED?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

burials don't come much quicker than that
It shows Vince to this day brings in talent from foreign places, where they were over, to completely mismanage them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kendrick.

:mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sick and fucking tired of Anderson being jobbed out in every singles match he has, dude is being treated like pure dog shit, he lost in like 35 seconds to Cena once. Why do he and Gallows stay here in this god awful place? Just go back to NJPW, cause you guys are gonna be 100% jobbers in this company.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The cruiserweights are like a representation of a modern day wrestling fan. Fucking geeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bullet Club: cup'a jobbers fpalm


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The entrance took longer than the match.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So Anderson and Gallows are the modern day Young Stallions?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Why ? The crowd loves it


You mean the Stupid idiots love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa. Forgot about the Lita/Sasha interview.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I never would have thought that one of my favorite acts on Raw would be Kendrick....hmm


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> So Anderson and Gallows are the modern day Young Stallions?


Bet your ass that The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega are seeing how WWE are shitting all over the Bullet Club in WWE.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The CW's are basically the new Divas. They just throw them in death timeslots to go out there and die.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So TWO squash matches, but still no cruiserweights.

And The Club continues to be book liked crap, ugh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bruh, Emma's ass is below a few.
> 
> - Naomi
> - Becky
> ...


Well I'm a girl so I don't really care about her ass. But I would kill to have her body.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So, Goldberg to kill all 6 cruisers then answer the challenge, right?


----------



## gr8nessgraves7 (Sep 27, 2016)

How the hell is TJ Perkins a face? Dude screams douchebag.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> The CW's are basically the new Divas. They just throw them in death timeslots to go out there and die.


Yep. And they make them wrestle the awful WWE style which doesn't help, either.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Brian Kendrick seems cool! I have been watching him on the network. He stands out to me!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's hear Sasha preach about the women's revolution, talk about Eddie Guerrero, how much she admires Lita (and Trish) and about that girlhood dream...again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fucking loserweights, am I right?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

WWE doesn't understand, don't they?
Nobody wants to see a fucking segment about these geeks, the Cruiseweight divison shouldnt even have feuds.

Just let these guys do some fucking crazy spots and kill themselves jumping off ladders.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

They've been booked like shit since they mentioned the whole money thing Flair owes to ROH on Jericho podcast. They just jobbed to big foot and a midget. Send them to smack down.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well I'm a girl so I don't really care about her ass. But I would kill to have her body.


I'm right there with you! I get it! These girls are excellent body inspirations!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Erik. said:


> The cruiserweights are like a representation of a modern day wrestling fan.
> Fucking geeks.


Stay away from WhatCulture. Biggest geeks around


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Why ? The crowd loves it


The crowd is DESPERATE for something, anything to love on this terrible show, it's not great but the same old Enzo babble is the best of what's around...so they pop for it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Whoa. Forgot about the Lita/Sasha interview.


Lol it's ok. You're not the only one that did. I was more focused on whether or not they'll feature the Cruiserweights XD


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Let's hear Sasha preach about the women's revolution, talk about Eddie Guerrero, how much she admires Lita (and Trish) and about that girlhood dream...again.


Are you on the writing team? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Fucking loserweights, am I right?


I didn't watch the CWC and am frankly indifferent about the CW division on RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Godway said:


> The CW's are basically the new Divas. They just throw them in death timeslots to go out there and die.


Pretty much bro. 

They hype this division for months that they're coming to Raw, yeah they're coming to Raw, to have one match in the final hour of the show where they throw them all into one match. 

The CW's should get one match in the first hour and another in the 3rd hour, i think that would make it feel a little more balanced and spread out.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Godway said:


> The CW's are basically the new Divas. They just throw them in death timeslots to go out there and die.


and I can see Vince being like "See! I told you those midgets don't draw dammit!" 

Completely ignoring the fact they don't have a gimmick or direction to their characters.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Sasha mentions Eddie or Trish and Lita i'm gonna lose it, bitch shut up with that shit already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> Of all the asses to leave out, you leave out Alexa's?
> 
> Naomi, meh. Give me Alexa, Bayley and Nikki's ass over Naomi's. Guess I like a little more definition and a little less.....just fat.


My bad bruh, so many NXT call-ups, I forgot. 

I hope this can make amends..










None of her gifs/pics do her ass justice in real life... it must have gotten bigger before she came to the main roster.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Sasha is absolutely terrible on the mic yet WWE insists on having her talk endlessly. God she's awful. Just shut up stupid.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Women's Revolution mention.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Gameboy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck off Sasha. Woman's revolution shit... 

WW BEE? :lol 

:Out:Out:Out


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn Lita looking better than ever, make upncan do some shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This whole "since Ive been a little" narrative with Sasha: for a shoot: didn't she not even consider wrestling until somewhat recently?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The previous poster called it right down to the letter, god this shit is terrible.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is a taped promo where she's not even in character and she's still botching her lines.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sasha Banks is a dreadful face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fucking called it!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So the CW's are what the Women (back during the "Diva's Era" used to be). Just throw them out there during the show's death slot with little to no buildup so that the audience can go and use the bathroom before the main event.

Huh, why do I even bother at this point?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoever booked this show tonight deserves the death penalty.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Lita is terrible


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Nobody wants to hear Sasha talk for 5 minutes. FFS


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Sasha Banks is a dreadful face.


has or is?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Can they possibly try any harder to discredit Charlottes SS win?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least Sasha didn't overact and she talked normal instead of trying too hard to be a character.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Women's Revolution. WWE Network. Anything else she can fit in there?


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

One positive from RAW: Dana's tiddies are getting bigger.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Sasha stumbling through a rehearsed taped interview... :lol Such a "boss"


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I always thought the cruiserweights should always have the first match on the card as, originally, they were just there to warm up the crowd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that Sasha interview was better than expected, they did good.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Godway said:


> Women's Revolution. WWE Network. Anything else she can fit in there?


you forgot "history" she only said it 20 times...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Graves has been marking internally all night at the mention of Goldberg. It's OK bruh.. we're fans too. Get your geek on son!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

4 mentions now of Goldberg and still no Goldberg. Nothing like WWE foreplay eh!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE misses JR.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So sick of listening to Sasha say "Since i was a little girl" "Eddie was my hero" Trish and Lita" "Womens wrestling" Shut the fuck up already and get some new materiel.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Trips working that program with an injured groin. Props.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Actually I thought that the interview wasn't bad. And I have to laugh at those who think that Sasha writes her own material. You wanna blame someone, blame the "creative team." Because I'm sure that she wants to use the words "Women's Revolution" or name-drop Eddie, in every promo, not.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That Goldberg title win came a month too late. Surprised they showed clips of it because HHH looked weak and we just can't have that


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ChicagoFit said:


> you forgot "history" she only said it 20 times...


I legit :lol at her history bullshit. She's acting like she's a 30 year grizzled ring veteran.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

the_hound said:


>


Don't know what it is about Dana Brooke. I should absolutely loathe her with every fibre of my being.

But I don't. And I can't figure out why. And it really frakking annoys me.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

You see a Goldberg clip and you compare him with todays wrestlers and you understand there is a huge problem.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This CW division is drowning with all these tag team matches, it is basically how they treated the women not long ago.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE is so hopelessly stuck in the past. They're like the fat, balding middle aged jock trying to revisit their glory days in high school.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

all this 3 hour hype just to have Goldberg come out and say "Brock, you're next!" :maury


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So sick of listening to Sasha say "Since i was a little girl" "Eddie was my hero" Trish and Lita" "Womens wrestling" Shut the fuck up already and get some new materiel.


 again: in actuality: didnt she not even consider wrestling as her path until somewhat recently?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

People go on about ADR being a bad influence on Paige but Stephanie and Trips are an even worse influence on these 4 horsemen girls.

They've turned Sasha into a self important twat. Unbelievable.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE misses JR.


Desperately.

Even if the product is shit, JR would give the show a couple of more marks due to his building of matches and putting over of superstars. I imagine even he knows the product is garbage.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn I tuned to Raw so I can watch Goldberg it seems WWE is going to make me sit through the whole show before they show him cheeky bastards.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

SD is so much better that's it's just laughable at this point, i've sat through only 15 minutes of this show live and I can't help but think to myself. Gee, to think SD is so much more watchable and they just get the basic shit right.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Desperately.
> 
> Even if the product is shit, JR would give the show a couple of more marks due to his building of matches and putting over of superstars.* I imagine even he knows the product is garbage.*


Deep down, he knows. He won't admit it publicly, because he smartly doesn't want to completely eliminate the possibility of another payday with WWE. But deep down, he knows.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Funny, I thought my statement on fuck "flippy shit matches" was pretty clear and had little to do with "gimmick." My internet "gimmick" is it's no gimmick. I don't care about "exciting shooting stars and suicide dives!" I want entertaining characters, I want story, I want good promos, Neville is irrelevant to any of those desires at moment.. Fit him in this scheme and my thoughts will change.. It's pretty easy.


You've got a schtick if you want to admit it or not. You say flippy shit I say the most prolific prowrestling style world wide: from Mexico to Japan, Canada and the US, the UK too.

I don't know why you've bristled your back and bucked up for Bo Fucking Dallas but that's a hill I'll gladly let you die on. I'll be over here watching Adrian Neville/PAC matches.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> That Goldberg title win came a month too late. Surprised they showed clips of it because HHH looked weak and we just can't have that


The fact that they showed it proves you're wrong when you say "we just can't have that". You're almost always wrong though, so there's that.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It's like WWE knew everyone was watching for Goldberg and decided to not even try with the rest. Probably letting HHH and Steph's kids write the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jesus they didn't do these guys entrances during commercial break? Let's move it.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What in the world...


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Drew Gulak's theme >>>


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> It's like WWE knew everyone was watching for Goldberg and decided to not even try with the rest. Probably letting HHH and Steph's kids write the show.


Also bringing him out when the fewest people are watching. Nice work WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Because I really need another dancing black guy fuck you WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rich Swann is the only Cruiserweight I actually care about.

Actually, TBK too.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

These cw have such jobber entrances how do they expect this to become popular?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MNR sucks balls


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's just NEVER ENDING mediocrity with only the slight promise of a great ending #RAW


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gotta admit, these three face CW's are a bad ass looking team.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Goldberg must be watching this and saying "Isn't this the childish shit WWE was doing when we were killing them in ratings?"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought Little People's Court would never be reprised.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DWils said:


> The fact that they showed it proves you're wrong when you say "we just can't have that". You're almost always wrong though, so there's that.












I'm almost always wrong? At least you're a fan of mine


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The cruiserweights being the new divas is spot on.

ZERO care.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Cam doesn't even dab anymore


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Perkins has THE dorkiest entrance in the history of wrestling. Why the fuck did they change his CWC theme? It was great.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

If the Goldberg segment doesn't at least give us SOMETHING, this is easily one of the worst shows of the year, and that's saying something considering how boring the show has been most weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nese.

:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> You've got a schtick if you want to admit it or not. You say flippy shit I say the most prolific prowrestling style world wide: from Mexico to Japan, Canada and the US, the UK too.
> 
> I don't know why you've bristled your back and bucked up for Bo Fucking Dallas but that's a hill I'll gladly let you die on. I'll be over here watching Adrian Neville/PAC matches.


You do that. (Y) You also seem to have overlooked where I pretty well called them both equally useless except for the smallest of margins. And you missed a golden opportunity to say something scathing since I'm a Lucha Underground fan and love the Lucha matches. But you see the vast difference is in the exact three things I said I want.. Characters, Story, Promos.. All there in LU, and there in spades.

Oh and I repeat, the only "schtick" I have going on is *I WANT THE SHOWS TO STOP SUCKING!* It's not rocket science.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

TJ had the children getting excited. That's not going to pay off now, but it will. He's basically an anime character, and I think that'll find its niche and make him some money.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

can we just have Braun come out and squash all 6 of them please?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Has anything actually happened on this ep?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Enough of this.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Give Nese that CW title! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

IMO "The" Brian Kendrick is an interesting heel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> I thought Little People's Court would never be reprised.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

their are so many talented guys in the cruiserweight division, but they're relegated to slower match that everyone else on the roster does. It's not good.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rise said:


> Cam doesn't even dab anymore


The dab was fucking stupid the first time Cam did it. To do it now is just beyond stupid.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> If the Goldberg segment doesn't at least give us SOMETHING, this is easily one of the worst shows of the year, and that's saying something considering how boring the show has been most weeks.


If I were Goldberg, and sat backstage through the duration of this show, I'd of got in my limo at 10:50 and said "Keep your fuckin money".

Man, what a goddamn legend he'd be if he pulled that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> Has anything actually happened on this ep?


Absolutely nothing.. Everything is the same as it was last week.. This entire show was filler "because reasons" matches.. No hype for shit.. No build for shit.. No development of shit.. It's all just shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So the cruiserweights are the main event match? Color me impressed. :bjpenn


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'm almost always wrong? At least you're a fan of mine


nope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hadn't watched RAW in a few weeks. This "Epic" has done nothing to rekindle my interest in the alleged flagship show.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Godway said:


> If I were Goldberg, and sat backstage through the duration of this show, I'd of got in my limo at 10:50 and said "Keep your fuckin money".
> 
> Man, what a goddamn legend he'd be if he pulled that.


'switching gears now' :cole


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm more entertained by the damn Payday commercial today then RAW ..so far


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish a wrestling company would come around that doesn't try to compete with WWE, and instead just does it's own thing (besides LU.. more like an old school ECW)... Most of the audience is too young to remember Goldberg, and the others tuning in to see him are going to be flabbergasted by how dreadfully boring and awful WWE is now.

The jig is up, kayfabe died decades ago, they're not going to draw that adult male demographic with women's HIAC matches or this generic CW stuff.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bring back Goldberg and book the show like shit... Those old fans are definitely not going to be sticking around.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Absolutely nothing.. Everything is the same as it was last week.. This entire show was filler "because reasons" matches.. No hype for shit.. No build for shit.. No development of shit.. It's all just shit


Makes me glad I missed my 4th episodes in a row, but I'll be sure to catch JDfromNY's rant on it. Crazy how bad Raw is. At least Smackdown is tomorrow and then Lucha Underground on Wednesday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if the 'the wait' for Goldberg actually drew anything or not..


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Streaming this 2nite NO RATINGS bump from me


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> their are so many talented guys in the cruiserweight division, but they're relegated to slower match that everyone else on the roster does. It's not good.


And the fact anyone didn't expect just that to happen is abjectly hilarious.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Has anything actually happened on this ep?


nope. raw accepted the SS challenge, cesaro and sheamus continue to hate each other, JeriKO are starting to fracture slightly, Dana Brooke pinned Bayley, Rusev has a family, The cruiserweights still have to shake hands 


other things happened but fuck me if it mattered a jot. Some of the stuff on this Raw shouldn't even be able to make a house show card.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

One upside of the CW's..



No fucking pink rope.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DWils said:


> nope


Don't lie :creepytrips
it's ok for new members to be shy  unless you're a rejoiner


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Godway said:


> If I were Goldberg, and sat backstage through the duration of this show, I'd of got in my limo at 10:50 and said "Keep your fuckin money".
> 
> Man, what a goddamn legend he'd be if he pulled that.


And then at 10:52 Goldberg would have to go to the hospital to get medical care from breaking a window of his limo with his hand before getting in.....


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

dude just tapped out to a rest hold


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> It will be interesting to see if the 'the wait' for Goldberg actually drew anything or not..


Gillberg :russo
be the greatest swerve ever


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank god that's over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Frost99 said:


> Streaming this 2nite NO RATINGS bump from me


Oh yea your sure showing them :eyeroll


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SERIOUSLY WHAT THE FUCK, THE ADVERT WAS LONGER THAN THE MATCH, ABSOLUTELY FUCKING POINTLESS


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Gillberg :russo
> be the greatest swerve ever


A Russo run-in with a baseball bat trying to get revenge for that concussion Goldberg gave him only to be speared again?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow this is terrible...


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Don't lie :creepytrips
> it's ok for new members to be shy  unless you're a rejoiner


I was talking about it going over my head. Not about being a fan of yours. Nobody is a fan of yours.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The weekly and obligatory Foley/Steph segment
this time at the end of the show as a big _fuck you_ to all of us


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cringe


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Triple threat next week?? :fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph is so see through. I'm guessing she turns on Foley leading to Mania.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WTF was that Steph-Foley segment?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

what the fuck kind of shit was that segment?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

And what night wouldn't be capped off without the GREATEST on screen duo in HISTORY #SlappyMcBITCH #MondayNightBORE #WWELogic


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

This McMahon Foley shit is dreadful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope Mick Foley falls down a well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Has anything actually happened on this ep?


Jeri-KO/Rollins segment

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho (good match with Rollins victorious; Owens cost Jericho the win despite the fact that Y2J told him to stay out of his match because he said he's got this)

Backstage segment with Jeri-KO (their friendship is beginning to fall apart since tensions are high)

Charlotte had a good interview with Lita via satellite

Cesaro and Sheamus continue their antics

Paul Heyman, via satellite, told Goldberg (who hasn't appeared yet) to not accept Brock's challenge or else he'll piss off the Beast

Sami Zayn came out and stood up to Braun Strowman after he demanded competition 

Rusev cut an entertaining promo and actually came out on top against the US champion at the end of their segment

Everything else is passable (or MORE passable)

Goldberg still hasn't come out yet and it's 10:52 PM EST lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

foley seems like he's on something tonight, the pressure is getting to him. being on something could end up working out well for him to be honest.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Why can't Shane deliver on mic like his sister? Too many falls off very tall things?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Goldberg next :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DWils said:


> I was talking about it going over my head. Not about being a fan of yours. Nobody is a fan of yours.


You should be a fan. Also did you just admit you are stupid?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Has anything actually happened on this ep?


To quote Jon Bailey in Honest Trailers.."Things and stuff and things!"
I just wish I could remember which one.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Catsaregreat said:


> dude just tapped out to a rest hold


Yup, as far as finishers go it's up there with the shittiest.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW has been trash, Goldberg will be the only good part


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Hmmm..

Ultimate troll, Goldberg vs Lesnar in a 1 vs 1 battle on Playstation.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

FINALLY!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg finally next.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

When the inevitable happens and Stephanie alines with HHH, I wonder what will happen with Foley. Obviously he'll be on Seth's side the time being. But I never saw him being a long term GM.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You should be a fan. Also did you just admit you are stupid?


I said it DIDN'T go over my head. Talk about stupid.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> And then at 10:52 Goldberg would have to go to the hospital to get medical care from breaking a window of his limo with his hand before getting in.....


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldberg will come to the ring.

Soak in the crowd.

Grab a microphone and say.. "BROCK.... YOU'RE NEXT!"

Show ends.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> You do that, I'll be not watching wrestling unless it's on live. (Y) And you missed a golden opportunity to say something scathing since I'm a Lucha Underground fan and love the Lucha matches.. but you see the vast difference is in the exact three things I said I want.. Characters, Story, Promos all there, and in spades.


And I'll take the CWC: a close as can be UFC style wrestling tournament focused on the matches and bell to bell in ring storytelling with a focus on who the best wrestler is. The fight to become champion.

and if you're watching LU and bitching about flippy shit then you are just working a gimmick here.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So, where the frak is Goldberg? I was told there would be Goldberg (and perhaps a spear and jackhammer on Reigns).


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Man another Lesnar vs Goldberg didn't they learned from their last match? It sucks monkey balls even Stone Cold couldn't make that match look good. Why WWE?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> When the inevitable happens and Stephanie alines with HHH, I wonder what will happen with Foley. Obviously he'll be on Seth's side the time being. But I never saw him being a long term GM.


Once "Holy Foley" gets cancelled he's :Out


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Goldberg will come to the ring.
> 
> Soak in the crowd.
> 
> ...


This is my prediction too.. Will be lame as fuck.. Just like the rest of this show


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Get those 'You still got it' chants all warmed up....


Walks in, says 'I accept', drops the mic and walks out. The End.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DWils said:


> I said it DIDN'T go over my head. Talk about stupid.


 Originally Posted by DWils 
I was talking about it going over my head. 

:hmm

so you're stupid and a liar?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


>


This may be the last Goldberg entrance we get tonight..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> So, where the frak is Goldberg? I was told there would be Goldberg (and perhaps a spear and jackhammer on Reigns).


Goldberg is next to the promised punch and pie.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So they're bringing him out, which the entrance alone will probably be 4-6 minutes... all for him to call out Brock by saying "You're Next!"

:HA I'll pass on this shit...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surely the show can't end on a Goldberg announcement? He has to do something to someone right?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Goldberg will come to the ring.
> 
> Soak in the crowd.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very Raw thing to do. That is what will probably happen.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A jobber is getting a world title match? lmao.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It's time! Wondering who Goldberg beats up. All the lower card guys have been on Raw already.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Giving the PPV matches away on RAW.....come on WWE


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hawkke said:


> And the fact anyone didn't expect just that to happen is abjectly hilarious.


Well, the matches in the CWC were great, and many of them were little more than ten minute matches. If they were anything like that they'd be fantastic, but Vince just won't let them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> A jobber is getting a world title match? lmao.


I know, right? Fucking yikes.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see what's next.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Triple Threat match with zero stakes! I can't wait.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm sure Ellsworth vs Styles will be better than anything we've seen tonight on Raw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They're doing the ppv match as part of the go home show? are these people mentally challenged? 


oh please have Cole speared.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So I'm flipping in and out of RAW for the first time in eons, ONLY to catch what's up with Goldberg (who of course they're saving for the very end, but guess what, I'm still not watching the rest of your shit), and goddammit these announcers redefine suck. The whole show just plods along at an excruciatingly slow pace, even when there's any kind of action. And these announcers just destroy whatever momentum the show does rarely manage to gather. This will certainly be the last time.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Goldberg will come to the ring.
> 
> Soak in the crowd.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if Lesnar will make a surprise appearance and F5 Lesnar, similar to when Orton came through the crowd to RKO Lesnar before SummerSlam?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh FFS.. Already fuckery.. Cole is in the ring.. fpalm Fuck this company


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shut up Cole and just announce him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The New Day vs Cesaro and Sheamus next week? But don't they have that same match 6 days later on Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Spear Michael Cole!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> When the inevitable happens and Stephanie alines with HHH, I wonder what will happen with Foley. Obviously he'll be on Seth's side the time being. But I never saw him being a long term GM.


I hope he goes away


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

From Death Valley said:


> Man another Lesnar vs Goldberg didn't they learned from their last match? It sucks monkey balls even Stone Cold couldn't make that match look good. Why WWE?


It was bad because neither guy wanted to be there, they was both leaving the company on bad terms at the time and didn't give a fuck, plus the crowd was shitting all over them, so they just fuck it and made the match shitty. 

Both guys feeling good and wanting to actually be in the match will no doubt make for a better match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I know, right? Fucking yikes.
> 
> :lol


Everyone on here says SD is the best brand, but that is just ridiculous.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> They're doing the ppv match as part of the go home show? are these people mentally challenged?
> 
> 
> oh please have Cole speared.


If they do that in Glasgow in a few weeks time. They'll get a huge backlash :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the hell does Raw go over when it's usually 3 hrs of trash...

SD could do more with the OT.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Natecore said:


> And I'll take the CWC: a close as can be UFC style wrestling tournament focused on the matches and bell to bell in ring storytelling with a focus on who the best wrestler is. The fight to become champion.
> 
> and if you're watching LU and bitching about flippy shit then you are just working a gimmick here.


Yes, I edited the post after I thought I should clear that up a little.. You should go back and give it a look. It's much more clear now.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"Super hero alien guy"
-Goldberg 2016


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Marking for GOLDBERG!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lets move it already.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my fucking god.. WE DON'T NEED MORE RECAPS OF THIS SHIT... YOU'VE RECAPPED IT ALL NIGHT..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wait what the fuck, so a month ago cesaro and shemaus where getting a tag team title shot against new day and now, so now its changed to opportunity

exactly remind me of the whole point of the 7 fucking series was about???


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What's with the shitty echoey mic audio tonight?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's Coleberg :cole
swerve


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCKING CHRIST.......JUST BRING HIM OUT....FUCK THE RAW RECAPS


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Talk talk talk talk talk

I WANT TO WATCH GOLDBERG SPEAR AND JACKHAMMER MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here he comes!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Greatest champ in WCW history?

:mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:mark: GOLDBERG!!!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Imagine if Bill Goldberg bought WCW back when it was up for sale, what the landscape of Pro Wrestling would look like now? Now the man's probably backstage watching this dreck of a show and shaking his head at not jumping at the first opportunity lonce he saw what it's become.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg about to come out :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3 hours... 3 freaking hours to get to Goldberg.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I wonder if Goldberg will get Ryback chants...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sami Zayn not clapping :ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

GOLDBERG HOLY SHIT! YES! Never thought i'd see him in WWE again.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bob Backland going ape shit in the back has already this segment the best of the night.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day and Backlund :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why the fuck would they have this match? it's gonna suck much worse than the first one, and that one sucked. they actually know it's gonna suck, but they're smart enough to know people will still want to see it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No cops? That's bullshit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow his WCW theme. I thought they would use the remixed WWE theme.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Chills


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

His theme is so goddamn epic! :mark:


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Wait for the cascade of boo's he'll get in Toronto.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The OG Intro :banderas


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Did anyone see the New Day while he's coming out?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

His WCW theme.

:mark:


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

tunnn tunnnn ta da daaaaa


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn in for Goldberg and they have a hallway full of people clapping? Should me far more intense than that for his first day back......


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The New Day in the background :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Where the frak are the 10 giant police officers surrounding this beast? You can't just let a man that dangerous walk around unsupervised.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHA The fuck is this shit?! :HA


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay. I missed this entrance.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that was fucking epic


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Seems pretty no planed that every superstar was there clapping Goldberg. Zayn no givin a fuck what the best, hope Vince don't get mad like that time with Paul London.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so happy they brought back his WCW theme and pyro.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely love Goldberg breathing out the smoke.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I AM MARKING LIKE A FUCKING KID! LOL


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Lesnar F5ing Goldberg to close the show would be great.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

No guards? :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG, the feels..... :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> If they do that in Glasgow in a few weeks time. They'll get a huge backlash :ha


They have ZERO idea what they've let themselves in for. They think the house shows they put on in Glasgow are rowdy ... put a camera in front of a crowd of those 10,000 weegies and there's going to be nothing but hell for them. lol. 

you think the London crowds are rough ... :ha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome entrance


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

What the hell is this shitty music?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> I AM MARKING LIKE A FUCKING KID! LOL


IKR!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Goldberg just yell "FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I marked.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

they used _the_ theme


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Starpower


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If only this was in the Georgia Dome...


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

He's back !!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

DWils said:


> What the hell is this shitty music?


His.... WCW theme?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goldberg's washed! :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

: this brings me back for sure to hear G-berg with this reception.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Rock came out right now.. the internet would break!


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Originally Posted by DWils
> I was talking about it going over my head.
> 
> :hmm
> ...


You are projecting. You might want to stop before you bury yourself even deeper. 

Moron.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Now, hit Reigns music and proceed to the spearin' and jackhammerin'...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Greatest champion in WCW history...pfft :tripsscust


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg over af


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Where are the fans who said Goldberg would come out to crickets?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DWils said:


> What the hell is this shitty music?


Filthy casual mark...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

He's still in great shape


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

exactly "holy shit"


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The chants have been going on for almost 10 minutes.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Goldberg being back is first thing in years that deserves a holy shit chant.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just remembering watching WWF back in the day wondering 'when is Goldberg coming' and the hype I felt when he did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit chants. Good. Enough with this kiddy bullshit.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Talk talk talk talk talk
> 
> I WANT TO WATCH GOLDBERG SPEAR AND JACKHAMMER MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!


He can start with Cole.

Where's strowman ? I'm dissapointed that he didn't ambuse oldberg and destroy him ? He wanted competition after all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goldberg about to cry?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Is he just sweating or does he have a few tears?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Who gives a fuck about the kids in that arena? Keep chanting "holy shit!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheFackingCrow said:


> I AM MARKING LIKE A FUCKING KID! LOL


I'd be lying if I said I didn't have a little case of the goosebumps.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

LOUD HOLY SHIT CHANTS! This is the star WWE needed, god damn.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Michael Cole just needs to get away from the ring and let the man do it on his own.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Holy shit chants. At least it's after 11.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

HE'S CRYING. WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

LMFAO @ those punches and kicks on his entrance.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Leather Rebel said:


> Seems pretty no planed that every superstar was there clapping Goldberg. Zayn no givin a fuck what the best, hope Vince don't get mad like that time with Paul London.


Didn't catch the Zayn bit. Guess he's not a Goldberg fan.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 times they showed that guy in the front row close-up. Who is it?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

whos the old white guy in a suit they keep showing


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock gonna look at Goldberg and be like "I don't give a shit about your kid" :maury


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope The Big Guy comes out and hits him with the Shell Shock... and who's that old dude they keep showing?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, Ric Flair prolly salty as FUCK after them dropping that line about Goldberg being the greatest WCW Champion in history. :HA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is incredible. The crowd showing this much love. You don't see this. Fuck anyone who got a problem with this. Miserable ass people.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Now that's a real star.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Is anyone else annoyed by the overwhelming number of "lesnar. Your Next" signs?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Mr. Goldberg"

Damn right, Cole.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There's the greatest WCW champion ever. :bullshit


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

When a 50 year old can out POP the New Era #WWELogic , still BEST segment of the night even if we took the road to HELL to get here


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mr Goldberg...Mr. Cole :lol


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

I wanna see Goldberg spear that turd Daniel Bryan


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Only thing that could of saved this show was if Goldberg speared Cole outta his shoes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> His.... WCW theme?


Ignore him. He admitted to being stupid earlier


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Need Steiner to come out and kidnap his wife so he can do another "Normally I'd never be caught dead with a bitch this ugly" promo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He and WWE may not be on the best terms, but it’s awesome to see how genuinely happy he is to do this for the fans.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

That one guy in the crowd desperately trying to start a "What" chant needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

An actual badass who isn't Lesnar back on RAW. It's been too goddamn long, too much pussified programming.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is real star power


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That one guy shouting what needs to be punched in the cock.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mr. Goldberg. :cole


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> LMFAO @ those punches and kicks on his entrance.


First time you see Goldberg?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Smh at the retard trying to start a what chant smh fucking idiot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This is incredible. The crowd showing this much love. You don't see this. Fuck anyone who got a problem with this. Miserable ass people.


I think that famous SD Hogan ovation was ten minutes straight. Those Goldberg chants from pre-entrance to minutes after being in the ring was a legitimate six minutes at least. Pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Where are the fans who said Goldberg would come out to crickets?


This is way past their bedtime...


----------



## jahruze (Jun 6, 2013)

And that Is Why GOLDBERG IS And will always be a Legend!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

But the kids are like, "Who the fuck are you?"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So his return is promoting a video game?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Wwe just doesn't know how to create stars like a Goldberg now. It's obvious , you hear this crowd ?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bringing guys like Goldberg back just makes the majority of the new guys look like geeks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> 3 times they showed that guy in the front row close-up. Who is it?


Governor of a state, friend of Goldberg's family.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> whos the old white guy in a suit they keep showing


Pretty sure it's the governor of Colorado. Why he's sitting next to Goldberg's family, I don't know.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Look WWE fans, this is how crowds are supposed to sound for your top star.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> An actual badass who isn't Lesnar back on RAW. It's been too goddamn long, too much pussified programming.


Ain't that the truth. Ladies and gentlemen this is what real star power is right here!


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> So his return is promoting a video game?



2K WWE 17 apparently lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DWils said:


> What the hell is this shitty music?


That's what's called a real fucking wrestling intro for a real fucking wrestler. that's what the hell it is.

:gtfo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> But the kids are like, "Who the fuck are you?"


That's ok, the adults are the ones who pay for the WWE Network and the ppv tix.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD CHANT YES!! lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck PG yessssssssss


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldberg that's not PG :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Zayn giving no shits like me right now. I don't want to see a old ass Goldberg


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Goldberg could stick around for a few years and put over a few of the younger superstars.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This is a moment ....


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> But the kids are like, "Who the fuck are you?"


He's what Roman Reigns marks think Roman Reigns is.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Goldberg cutting a better promo than any of Reigns.. :lol 

Goldberg making the entire roster look like geeks


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not even a Goldberg fan but this is nice seeing the crowd this hyped and the wrestler himself verging on emotional.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

GOLDBERG SLAYING! I can't believe I got to see something legendary like this!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes!!!!! :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

What a fucking promo!


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

I like seeing him back, but he seems gassed, is sweating and sounds labored when he talks. It's a bit worrying.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Goldberg cuting the damn best promo of his career.

Ironically, at this age. :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is probably G-berg's best promo really. I mean, guy was always best short and sweet on the stick.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> 3 times they showed that guy in the front row close-up. Who is it?


Governor of Colorado.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't want to hear stories about the guys backstage getting upset with another part timer taking their spot. If you weren't such geeks then they wouldn't have to bring back guys like Goldberg.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp. Gonna be his last match ever.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Goldberg cutting a better promo than any of Reigns.. :lol
> 
> Goldberg making the entire roster look like geeks


Why just single out Reigns? How about the whole fuckin roster??


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goldberg owned it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, he still gets that cray fucking look in his eye when he speaks, the guy is so fucking intense man, i forgot lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit, I completely forgot how intense Goldberg is when he talks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

12 minutes over time... wish I could watch live.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That's what is missing in WWE today.

Fucking balls in a promo. Bad ass shit. PG, yet bad fucking ass.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

YOUR NEXT!!!! The feels man :clap


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This geezer lost his fuckin mind hugging and kissing random kids


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg is fire.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

His entire hype was to say "I'm having one match against a part timer then I fade into the background again"?

I'm not surprised RAW is fucking terrible now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dog, how did Goldbergs no mic skills ass just cut a better promo than 80% of the roster :kobelol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Goldberg is more over than the entire roster. This is why the WWE relies on past stars so heavily.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

they just had to shoehorn in the WWE Goldberg theme at the end fpalm

but now we can all go home happy


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Who's the guy in crowd they keep showing? (in the beige jacket)


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Wwe just doesn't know how to create stars like a Goldberg now. It's obvious , you hear this crowd ?


People with his it factor aren't created they are born with it. No one on the current roster has it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW
its gonna be such a shitty match but I am hyped
and damn that was a pretty good promo

Goodnight yall


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

They still make Affliction?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock Lensar's response to Goldberg: I don't give a SHIT about your kids.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Walking Deadman said:


> I like seeing him back, but he seems gassed, is sweating and sounds labored when he talks. It's a bit worrying.


Dude works out and trains religiously , this isn't your 49 year old Uncle


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldberg for President. He's already doing the rounds.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Walking Deadman said:


> I like seeing him back, but he seems gassed, is sweating and sounds labored when he talks. It's a bit worrying.


This is a troll right?

Gassed? The guy probably has better cardio than 90% of the roster, that is how the majority of his regime works these days.

He's sweating buckets, do you have any idea how much adrenaline is probably running through his body right now? How warm it is in that ring under all those lights? Seriously dude lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was that really worth sitting through three hours of mediocrity?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Is he running for President? Never seen a wrestler hug so many kids. :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Chills is all I can say for that segment.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> they just had to shoehorn in the WWE Goldberg theme at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's his wcw theme.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> This geezer lost his fuckin mind hugging and kissing random kids



Why you had to ruin the moment man lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> What a fucking promo!


That's a real fucking wrestling promo! My word how I've missed them!!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

First time seeing Goldberg live. I thought his return was pretty cool. No doubt he got the loudest reaction tonight 

Who got the 2nd loudest reaction tonight, folks? I bet there is a gap there lol


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Goldberg's kid just sandbagged him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Best Raw segment i've seen since Daniel Bryan's retirement. Nothing else comes close.

And no, Finn Balor's debut doesn't even fucking rate.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Goldberg making the entire roster look like geeks


Nobody looks, talks, carries themselves as a bad ass anymore.

Fucking WCW was full of bad ass dudes. Goldberg was intense as fuck.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm such a sucker for returns. Never been all that familiar with him and now I'm just fuck yeah Goldberg go kill Borb Sesner.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That's it? man... It's good to see Goldberg. Hopefully this match will be better than the last time since he seems to look in high spirits. You can tell he's enjoying himself.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BEST. RETURN. EVER.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man man man man I feel like a kid again for one night. I'm in my feelings. :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

I thought I was going to hate this and I ended up loving this more than I ever expected. The crowd showed so much love beyond expectation and the great promo he cut.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I could've gone without the kissing kids, but his emotions are probably running wild right now, so I'll let it go.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Again...I marked.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Goldberg wank in this thread is real.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fuck Goldberg hugging and kissing these kids for?! :HA


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

My guess is in addition to the Brock match, Goldberg headlines the 2017 Hall of Fame.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> His.... WCW theme?


oh shit yeah? fuuark can't wait to watch tomorrow :mark: hh:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I marked


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole just mentioned, down the road, that Goldberg will face the Supreme Fighting Machine.

Does he mean this man?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope we get to see Goldberg kill some geeks on the roster before he and Lesnar fight! :mark:


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Goldberg the child
Kisser is back!!


Wait wut


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Why the fuck have they played his shit piece WWE theme to close the show after entering with his PROPER theme? Why can't they do ANYTHING right?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like that he's selling it as one last match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Best Raw segment i've seen since Daniel Bryan's retirement.
> 
> And no, Finn Balor's debut doesn't even fucking rate.


The crowd reaction Goldberg received reminds me of the crowd's reaction when Shane McMahon returned earlier this year


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Was that really worth sitting through three hours of mediocrity?


B-b-but nostalgia and Goldberg can cut a better promo than anyone on the roster and stuff and this match will be amazing


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fucking new day ruined goldbergs entrance


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Dog, how did Goldbergs no mic skills ass just cut a better promo than 80% of the roster :kobelol


It's called passion. Not some shitty script written by some dork in a room.

And it's easily promo of the year right along with D Bry's retirement speech. 

Why? It felt real.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This shows you how there is no stars really left today, the WWE roster sucks for the most part


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was all kinds of awesome.

I'm so happy for Goldberg and the reaction he got.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That was totally worth sitting through 2h 50mins of absolute shit. Awesome promo, awesome return. That was #GLORIOUS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> I could've gone without the kissing kids, but his emotions are probably running wild right now, so I'll let it go.


He'll probably get a pass since Triple H started doing that after his matches now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

You're last.....I knew he was going to say it, but that made it no less badass.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Abisial said:


> The Goldberg wank in this thread is real.


These people spent the last three hours watching geeks. How do you expect them to react the first time they see a star? I'm fucking jacked and I just got here!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

finalnight said:


> That's his wcw theme.


No. Go back to the end and listen. It was the WWE theme


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw was shit, the end made up for it, lanas sexy body, dana brooks sexy booby swag (wtf is a sexy booby swag?) erm, the abominable strowman tossing guys in the right, botches galore, lana being hot, err rusev's family and goldberg, everything else was fucking awful.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

wow i'm touched forever..he's so amazing someone give me a shoulder to cry on


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> B-b-but nostalgia and Goldberg can cut a better promo than anyone on the roster and stuff and this match will be amazing


Shut up, Goldberg is a true star


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Why the fuck have they played his shit piece WWE theme to close the show after entering with his PROPER theme? Why can't they do ANYTHING right?


Because someone was not going to watch goldberg because his theme was different :kobelol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

I cried. That kind of charisma will never be matched. Goldberg was my childhood.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Walking Deadman said:


> I like seeing him back, but he seems gassed, is sweating and sounds labored when he talks. It's a bit worrying.


Sweating is a given, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Was that really worth sitting through three hours of mediocrity?


For the moment.. Damn right was.. tomorrow I'll totally hate myself for breaking my month of no WWE streak.

Now I just need to find that Emma vid package somewhere.. it might make tomorrow better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> fucking new day ruined goldbergs entrance


Yeah that stuck out like a big stinking thumb. Very annoying.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> My guess is in addition to the Brock match, Goldberg headlines the 2017 Hall of Fame.


He probably loses a close one to Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series, get severely injured by Seth Rollins at the Royal Rumble, and goes into the Hall of Fame at WrestleMania.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You're last.....I knew he was going to say it, but that made it no less badass.


It was awesome!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> This shows you how there is no stars really left today, the WWE roster sucks for the most part


Couldn't agree anymore. This absolutely proved that stars don't exist like they didn't in that era of wrestling. Goldberg is not even a promo guy and he just cut a better one than anyone in the back could and created more hype for a match in 10 minutes than other guys could in weeks of Raw time.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> Was that really worth sitting through three hours of mediocrity?


You didn't just DVR and start watching/fast-forwarding 15 minutes ago just to make sure he didn't come out earlier in the show? C'mon man


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Shut up, Goldberg is a true star


And? Your nostalgia boner is through the roof you are getting emotional and telling someone to shut up just because they have a separate opinion


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I wonder if Goldberg will have a short run until wm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > That's his wcw theme.
> ...


Damn you're right, I hope they go back to his WCW theme the next time he's on.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fuck man. That last line. You're Last! That's fucking genius. The match itself might be shit but you think I'll give a fuck? Hell no.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont even know what exactly means vanilla midget but all of them should see what does it takes to be a fuken badass even when you are 50 years old. 

Its like im 5 years old watching TNT and Monday night Nitro............. plot twist - definitely better than Sting atleast for now.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ironic wwe will use goldberg to prop up wrestlemania.

Ps the match will feel awesome, but be shit


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Great promo. Goldberg crushed it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope they write a bigger check for Goldberg to stay a bit. Finally got something for guys to get pumped for.

Fuck this jobber ass cartoon roster. Give me intense jacked up superstars.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That kind of star power is completely non-existent on the current roster. 

And fuck off if you think that was just a courtesy reaction from the crowd for an old legend, he used to get reactions like that weekly back in the fucking day. 

Then you've also got the likes of Hogan, Flair, Sting and DDP around at the same time. It was unreal back then, fucking unreal to be a wrestling fan.

It was like being a kid again, man. Holy shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Goldberg entrance with the original theme took me back a lot of years. I was watching when he was having his run with the streak, it was really something.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> So I'm flipping in and out of RAW for the first time in eons, ONLY to catch what's up with Goldberg (who of course they're saving for the very end, but guess what, I'm still not watching the rest of your shit), and goddammit these announcers redefine suck. The whole show just plods along at an excruciatingly slow pace, even when there's any kind of action. And these announcers just destroy whatever momentum the show does rarely manage to gather. This will certainly be the last time.


Dude, do YOU even know what the fuck you just said? Because that was all inane gibberish.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope we get to see Goldberg kill some geeks on the roster before he and Lesnar fight! :mark:


Yes!! Let's start with the Applebee's server, Zayn. After that all of the others can line up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sucks they are doing this for lame Survivor Series. Needs to be at WM. Fuck Shane vs Brock.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That was better than I was expecting. As much as I wanted him to spear a jobber instead of cutting a big promo, he actually brought a lot of emotion that I didn't think Goldberg could convey.

And for anyone that thinks Goldberg doesn't care at all about wrestling, watch that segment a few times. He's overwhelmed by the response, hugs several fans, and speaks very passionately about the "being a superhero to kids" idea.

Actually a really cool Raw moment, even without the physicality.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Can we have Goldberg squash Strowman on RAW before he takes an L from Lesnar in his last match ever.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> This shows you how there is no stars really left today, the WWE roster sucks for the most part


To be fair: I think they don't have stars because the booking and the product is poor. I think that's why many fans believe this roster sucks. Then again, this is just my opinion


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sucks they are doing this for lame Survivor Series. Needs to be at WM. Fuck Shane vs Brock.


Shane vs Brock is onl a rumor lol. Doubt it's even true.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

GOOOOOLLLLLDBEEEEERRRRRG! :mark:

Pretty much as surreal as seeing Sting debuting in the WWE. Solid way to end the show, in all honesty.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Sucks they are doing this for lame Survivor Series. Needs to be at WM. Fuck Shane vs Brock.



They're doing it to #MakeSurvivorSeriesGreatAgain


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg is a REAL star. Jacked up monster with an unreal aura to him. No one in WWE has it. Unreal how good wrestling use to be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Goldberg can bury the entire fucking roster for all I give a shit.

I want to see him spear Reigns, Cena, Zayn, HHH, Steph, Cole, Ambrose, Ziggler, New Day (all 3 at once), Big Cass and Enzo.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Legit star.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I bet their testing him out in the Brock match. If he puts on a good match and isn't the complete shits then they'll bring him back for a Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I wish they'd make up their minds as to which theme Goldberg is seemingly going to be using. He comes out to the traditional theme, we all know. And then leaves the ring to his WWE theme, he was using from Backlash 2003.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

frankthetank91 said:


> Can we have Goldberg squash Strowman on RAW before he takes an L from Lesnar in his last match ever.


Back during the streak Goldberg would have CRUSHED a pathetic loser like Stroman. He would just be fodder to showcase Goldberg's power.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone think Shane will do a run in and cost Lesnar against Goldberg? 

Anyways, that Raw was just about completely forgettable, except for Goldberg who actually cut a really good promo to set up the match. It is kind of sad that it is 2016 and the best thing on the show is an act that first got hot almost 20 years ago. I mean, it'd be nice if the stars today could benefit of the type of booking that guys like Goldberg, Austin, Rock, Taker, and the like all got back in the day,, but what can you do?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That's why I keep watching. Moments like this happen. Not often but they happen. With a tear in my eye I say thank you to Bill Goldberg for reminding me why I love wrestling. I walked in with high expectations and he far exceeded them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TD_DDT said:


> Goldberg is a REAL star. Jacked up monster with an unreal aura to him. No one in WWE has it. Unreal how good wrestling use to be.


And Goldberg was just one of 30 legit megastars then.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hope they write a bigger check for Goldberg to stay a bit. Finally got something for guys to get pumped for.
> 
> Fuck this jobber ass cartoon roster. Give me intense jacked up superstars.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Goldberg can bury the entire fucking roster for all I give a shit.
> 
> I want to see him spear Reigns, Cena, Zayn, HHH, Steph, Cole, Ambrose, Ziggler, New Day (all 3 at once), Big Cass and Enzo.


Goldberg spearing Reigns, Cena, HHH, Steph, and Cole for the epic moment :mark:

Goldberg spearing Zayn, Ambrose, and Ziggler for the selling :mark:

Goldberg spearing New Day (all 3 at once), and Big Cass and Enzo (simultaneously) for the impact :mark:


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

If he can still go I like to see him back in the WWE, one last run at least. If not, then I hope he can at least have a decent match vs lesnar.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> They're doing it to #MakeSurvivorSeriesGreatAgain


WE NEED TO BUILD A WALL AROUND SMACKDOWN AND MAKE RAW PAY FOR IT! :trump


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Shane vs Brock is onl a rumor lol. Doubt it's even true.


Oh, I'm sure that they'll give a McMahon another elite matchup at Mania. 

THIS one should come as no surprise.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day almost ruined the moment during his entrance, thankfully it happened right at the very beginning.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That's what is missing in WWE today.
> 
> Fucking balls in a promo.



You wanna share somethin' buddy?


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

john cena panders to the kids and everyone shits on it..

Goldberg goes out and hugs and kisses all the kids and everyone craps their pants with excitment... Um ok then.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> New Day almost ruined the moment during his entrance, thankfully it happened right at the very beginning.



How the hell do 3 people acting like goofballs for all of 5 seconds almost ruin a huge return?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I mean, it'd be nice if the stars today could benefit of the type of booking that guys like Goldberg, Austin, Rock, Taker, and the like all got back in the day,, but what can you do?


They get better treatment on Smackdown.

If you watch all three hours of Raw, you get what you deserve.


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

TickleH said:


> john cena panders to the kids and everyone shits on it..
> 
> Goldberg goes out and hugs and kisses all the kids and everyone craps their pants with excitment... Um ok then.



Goldberg's been gone for 12 years. 

John Cena's been... not gone for more than that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ChrisMalice said:


> How the hell do 3 people acting like goofballs for all of 5 seconds almost ruin a huge return?


I didn't say it almost ruined a huge return, I said the moment during his entrance, their antic took away from the overall atmosphere it stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I seriously hope that Lesnar will be the first match in a multi-year final run. Lesnar doesn't even deserve this match after getting busted for juicing when he knew he was going to get tested. Vince is living in a bubble where Lesnar hasn't lost all credibility. He fucked up worse than if he had been caught with cocaine. They don't suspend you for two years because of cocaine in MMA.

Goldberg's final match should be with AJ Styles or Samoa Joe.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

What did new day do? Did I miss it?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Takes me right back to a time when crowds were hot as shit and both shows had legit megastars every fucking week, going at it in the ratings war. 

Jesus it was awesome and I wanna go back to that


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They really should have never brought Goldberg back. I can't look at the rest of these guys the same way anymore.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Roman reigns should of taken notes on GOLDBERG


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> I seriously hope that Lesnar will be the first match in a multi-year final run. Lesnar doesn't even deserve this match after getting busted for juicing when he knew he was going to get tested. Vince is living in a bubble where Lesnar hasn't lost all credibility. He fucked up worse than if he had been caught with cocaine. They don't suspend you for two years because of cocaine in MMA.



Eh' Goldberg's old and he's made it pretty clear he doesn't have an interest in wrestling regularly. I agree it'd be cool, but if he doesn't want it, let it lie.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

God Movement said:


> They really should have never brought Goldberg back. I can't look at the rest of these guys the same way anymore.


Not even the big dog Roman? (Also I didn't know you also had an account on here GM (Its Lord Trollbias from NF btw))


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

If they do it right this match could be a one heck of a hoss fight no 5 star meltzerwank but entertaining as hell slobberknocker. And quite the spectacle on top of that


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Yes, I edited the post after I thought I should clear that up a little.. You should go back and give it a look. It's much more clear now.


And did you see that Goldberg promo!!! :mark:

No characters. No storyline. None of that worked nonsense you needed in prowrestling. Just one tough motherfucker telling another tough motherfucker "hey motherfucker, let's fight."

People want prowrestling in their prowrestling: flippy or not.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Not even the big dog Roman? (Also I didn't know you also had an account on here GM (Its Lord Trollbias from NF btw))


Sup dude. Yeah, not even Roman. Nostalgia might wear off in a week or so.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw: (sorry folks, I had to be generous and positive for this episode lol)

Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Seth Rollins segment

Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Stephanie McMahon backstage segment

Charlotte's interview with Lita

The antics of Cesaro and Sheamus

Paul Heyman's warning to Goldberg via satellite

Braun Strowman/Sami Zayn post-match segment

Rusev/Lana/Roman Reigns segment

Goldberg's entrance + his return + his segment with Michael Cole (BIGGEST HIGHLIGHT)


----------



## ChrisMalice (Dec 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw: (sorry guys, I had to be generous and optimistic for this episode lol)
> 
> Braun Strowman/Sami Zayn post-match segment


Dammit, I fell asleep during that match, what happened?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The question everyone in the back has to ask themselves is how can we create guys like this again? They're gonna have to if they want this company to survive for the next 10-20 years.

Also, I'm having a great time laughing at the responses on twitter. The same fans who were so fucking pissed at Conor McGregor for calling today's WWE roster dweebs compared to guys like Rock and Austin apparently realized in the last 3 hours that he was right. 

:duck


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> I wish they'd make up their minds as to which theme Goldberg is seemingly going to be using. He comes out to the traditional theme, we all know. And then leaves the ring to his WWE theme, he was using from Backlash 2003.


I never understood the big deal about Goldberg's themes. The WCW and WWE ones are so similar! As best as I can tell, the WCW one has a bit where it goes slightly up tempo.

I've really tried to get it, listened to both versions a ton of times, but I don't see why people get so bent out of shape about it. It's not like Sting, where they had one track for his 2K promo and a totally different track for his debut. It's marginally different versions of the same song.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ChrisMalice said:


> Dammit, I fell asleep during that match, what happened?


Assuming that it's an honest question, Braun Strowman squashed 3 local jobbers (the highlight of that match was when he threw 1 dude over the top rope,which got some serious height, onto the other 2 men). After the match, Braun demanded serious competition. Sami Zayn came out and answered his challenge. They both had a staredown. The crowd chanted "Sami." The segment ended with Braun shoving Sami out of the ring due to his strength.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

This return might be more damaging then the benefits WWE gets out of it. Goldberg made the roster look like the jokes we jaded old timers knew they were.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Demolition119 said:


> This return might be more damaging then the benefits WWE gets out of it. Goldberg made the roster look like the jokes we jaded old timers knew they were.


Hopefully it serves as a wake up call to the rest of the roster. Carry yourself like a star and the rest will follow. Not, "I'm so happy to be here!" "This is my dream!" "This is a tribute to my favourite dead wrestler!"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> This return might be more damaging then the benefits WWE gets out of it. Goldberg made the roster look like the jokes we jaded old timers knew they were.


 Actually, it made Roman look bad. He's pretty much this eras version of Goldberg, but with much less presence and charisma.

You can't exactly have a roster of Goldbergs, you need a variety or they don't stand out and it's just jacked up dudes wrestling each other.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Actually, it made Roman look bad. He's pretty much this eras version of Goldberg, but with much less presence and charisma.



We already knew that, though, with or without tonight's return.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Bruh, Emma's ass is below a few.
> 
> - Naomi
> - Becky
> ...


You are saying Becky has a nicer ass then EMMA!? Are you blind or do you have any idea what a nice ass looks like? Emma has the nicest ass out of those women u posted. And Naomi is just big and fat. Emma's is tight and plump . Alexa bliss Nikki Bella Sasha are all over those as well. Bayley stays.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

To bad he is only doing 1 match. Talking about superheroes got me thinking Heel Cena face Goldberg for number 17 at manina


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> Actually, it made Roman look bad. He's pretty much this eras version of Goldberg, but with much less presence and charisma.
> 
> You can't exactly have a roster of Goldbergs, you need a variety or they don't stand out and it's just jacked up dudes wrestling each other.


I didn't quite remember the feeling of a true star until Goldberg reminded me tonight. Rock reminded me also back in what was it, 2011? There's just something about these guys. But yeah, Roman is really just a poor man's Goldberg or will just end up that way if he gets booked in the silent badass role. Which is a shame for him since that would probably suit his strengths better.

But Goldberg is just something else. But I have to correct you, he pretty much made everyone look bad. It isn't only about Roman being this eras Goldberg. It's about the fact that no-one on the entire roster has the presence of Goldberg. No-one.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Props to Goldberg. Never really been a fan, but that was the best promo of his career. Pure emotion and straight from the heart. No bullshit WWE script. Very limited WWE bullshit period. He came off really well and genuine tonight. I'm actually looking forward to see what happens next and would love it if they had a good match at the PPV, and I'm not even a fan of either guy. But a genuine promo without WWE's manufactured shit can even get me to like a guy I've never liked. Unreal what happens when WWE limits their bullshit scripts that doesn't even fit their talents. Amazing how fucking dumb WWE is with these scripts of their's.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TickleH said:


> john cena panders to the kids and everyone shits on it..
> 
> Goldberg goes out and hugs and kisses all the kids and everyone craps their pants with excitment... Um ok then.





Natecore said:


> And did you see that Goldberg promo!!! :mark:
> 
> No characters. No storyline. None of that worked nonsense you needed in prowrestling. Just one tough motherfucker telling another tough motherfucker "hey motherfucker, let's fight."
> 
> People want prowrestling in their prowrestling: flippy or not.


You want someone working an "internet gimmick" well there you go, it doesn't get much worse than that. I'm just a guy who sometimes takes too long and too roundabout ways to get to my point. :lol

And of course I saw the promo, my god it's been so long, some real, genuine intensity. But... that doesn't at all negate my desire for a return to better days for wrestling in general.. it actually just made me sadder and might just be that push that causes me to give up totally. Those cherished days when WWE cared are gone, there is no one left to rise to WCW's level to ever make them push again. We just witnessed one of the last of a breed, and one last gasp of life from a WWE mic. Yes, I saw it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Very cool to see that WWE did this for Goldberg, despite my still leering reservations about this whole thing. 

Was anyone else surprised how well that promo went as well as it did even with the length?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Actually, it made Roman look bad. He's pretty much this eras version of Goldberg, but with much less presence and charisma.
> 
> You can't exactly have a roster of Goldbergs, you need a variety or they don't stand out and it's just jacked up dudes wrestling each other.


When I remember Shield Roman I want to think the guy has a hide potential and could be potentially the last hope of this era with charisma, presence and it factor.

But yeah, even as fan I admit Goldberg made him look like a very mediocre attempt of a star tonight.

Ita very sad, actually.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> Zayn giving no shits like me right now. I don't want to see a old ass Goldberg


So you're that one guy who tried to start a 'what' chant.

Zayn was watching on in admiration actually, he just wasn't clapping like a cheerleader.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Actually, it made Roman look bad. He's pretty much this eras version of Goldberg, but with much less presence and charisma.
> 
> You can't exactly have a roster of Goldbergs, you need a variety or they don't stand out and it's just jacked up dudes wrestling each other.


He made them ALL look bad except AJ ill give you that one.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Props to Goldberg. Never really been a fan, but that was the best promo of his career. Pure emotion and straight from the heart. No bullshit WWE script. Very limited WWE bullshit period. He came off really well and genuine tonight. I'm actually looking forward to see what happens next and would love it if they had a good match at the PPV, and I'm not even a fan of either guy. But a genuine promo without WWE's manufactured shit can even get me to like a guy I've never liked. Unreal what happens when WWE limits their bullshit scripts that doesn't even fit their talents. Amazing how fucking dumb WWE is with these scripts of their's.


This is post of the year.

I hope Vince McMahon, Steph, and HHH realised the same thing tonight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf

Not sure how to get the link directly to the vid but Goldberg in a post raw.. "interview"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats the thing...Goldberg had the look and also was pretty damn skilled in the ring. He was built but also a badass...WWE needs more of this. Less of the pretty boys lol

Its amazing how we dont have any Rock's ...Austins...Goldbergs...etc..nowadays..Dont get me wrong..we have good talent..and guys who have the possible potential..but i mean that mega star power..isnt there today. Sad.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Just saw the Brooke botch on YouTube and to say she's going to be buried is being generous. They're going to humiliate her for blowing that pin given it made Bayley look like an absolute joke. They're obviously going to explain it away as a neck injury or something to rationalize why she was pinned after being pulled by the hair, but Dana is going to pay dearly. She already had no business of the main roster and after that finish, any potential push is dead. I _almost_ pity her considering what she's about to receive.


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Actually, it made Roman look bad. He's pretty much this eras version of Goldberg, but with much less presence and charisma.
> 
> You can't exactly have a roster of Goldbergs, you need a variety or they don't stand out and it's just jacked up dudes wrestling each other.


Roman cant outdraw indie. Goldberg outdrew Attitude era with Austin and Rock on top. 

far from this generation goldberg. Goldberg has more charisma in his little fingure than entire roster can imagine. even Aj styles lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, Rusev's segment sucked, but it was cool to wake up to loud RO-MAN chants and yet another entertaining brawl. Denver was hype all night. *


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Let's hear Sasha preach about the women's revolution, talk about Eddie Guerrero, how much she admires Lita (and Trish) and about that girlhood dream...again.


Right? Because that's totally why HIAC exists. That's totally why a feud should be put inside HIAC, isn't it? To hell with a brutal, boiling, violent, destructive, white-hot feud, where the competitors are single-mindedly obssessed with annihilating each other so much that they absolutely NEED to be locked inside of a cage to destroy each other for their feud to reach any kind of satisfactory resolution. Nah, that's not what HIAC is about. What it's really about is fulfilling childhood dreams, and women's empowerment, and all of this other soft, cringey, forced, desperate bullshit that doesn't have any place in HIAC.

This whole thing is a shameful mockery. Can you imagine Taker, or HBK, or Austin, or Kane, or HHH, or Mankind, or any of these HIAC alums spitting this weak garbage when talking about how they're about to step into a cage with one another and bleed buckets? I mean, the PG era has made HIAC kind of a joke already as it is, but this... this is just another level of sad.

And let's not forget how these two who are supposed to be in such an epic rivalry as to warrant a HIAC just teamed up last week. We didn't even see a blindside or backstab. :lmao Pitiful. :no:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, Rusev's segment sucked.*


----------



## Thestigma (Oct 16, 2016)

Goldberg got more of a reaction than all these indie darlings combined. This is what a star looks like and does to an audience. The CWClowns literally put people to sleep tonight. Lesson taught and learned.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, Rusev's segment sucked, but it was cool to wake up to loud RO-MAN chants and yet another entertaining brawl. Denver was hype all night. *


Yeah Rusev's segment just didn't work and went on for too long. Reigns was good tho, put out his best promo on this feud so far. He seemed very comfortable on the mic last night and the material felt more fitting for him than the Cenaesque stuff they tend to give him for some reason.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I think the most memorable things about this week's RAW were Goldberg's promo, Jeri-KO, Seth/Jericho rematch, Big-E's match against Sheamus and Rusev finally getting the upper hand on Roman for once. Goldberg got a pretty nice pop in his return. His promo looked genuine and straight from the heart too. That emotion he showed. I haven't been feeling Seth Rollins as a "face" lately. It's just whatever now which sucks. He's still putting on good matches and his match against Jericho continued the trend. Not sure what to make of the triple threat match between him, Jericho and Owens next week.

I did get a kick out of Cesaro going on Facebook Live causing Sheamus to lose his match against Big E. Rusev's promo was long but for him to beat down Roman and Lana slapping him was much needed. Dana Brooke defeated Bayley fair and square? Okay. I guess Sami Zayn will be the first big challenger for Braun Stroman. Was thinking it was going to be Mark Henry or Big Show. Poor Axel got beat up by his friend Bo Dallas again. Wonder what this is leading to.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I was there live. So glad I got to be apart of this epic return.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

chronoxiong said:


> I think the most memorable things about this week's RAW were... Jeri-KO, Seth/Jericho rematch


The JeriKO/Rollins promo and match tonight were quite enjoyable. I've been digging the story they're telling between these three recently. I was kind of annoyed at how they had seemingly left the Rollins/KO/HHH angle hanging after the title win, and I still am (they should have done something more with it by now to keep that story going--maybe HHH will appear at HIAC?), but this JeriKO angle has been a decent segue. I still think they could have stepped it up a bit more to build for a HIAC match, but at least they're not treating it like it's something to be grateful for, and playing up the hell it's supposed to represent. 

This has actually been one of the few parts of Raw lately that has been fairly enjoyable, at least. However, it's making me wonder if KO could be carrying this feud with Rollins without Jericho.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

It was months since I watched RAW from start to finish. I never thought Goldberg would receive such a reaction on his return. I was a huge WCW mark back in the day and that entrance made me remember how I and my school buddies used to smoke, drink and shoot the shit in front of the the tv until Goldberg popped on the screen and we'll go all quiet during his way to the ring. It's unreal how long ago that was and how Goldberg looks almost the same as I remember him. But most of all I'm happy that his return erased the awful way he parted ways with WWE in 04. I think at times he was overwhelmed by the ovation the fans gave him. 

After that special moment I want Kurt Angle back even more. One last run for him too.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not picking on Roman because like @God Movement said, his presence dwarfs everyone's -- including the men Im actually a fan of -- but yeah, it's why the "Roman is like Goldberg," thing because of "the look" has always been totally off the mark and delusional. Being a decent sized guy who can't cut a promo and broods doesn't make you Goldberg. Bill has a legendary level of intensity that few have ever brought to the ring. It simply took Goldberg actually showing up in 2016 to remind people of that. Roman isn't close and those same kids that supposedly cheer him would turn on him in a heartbeat if they went into a feud. If you drop Roman in 1998, he gets squashed by Bill. Again, it's not just Roman.


I guarantee you that if you put Bill across the ring from from anyone else on the roster not named Lesnar, Taker or Cena, it would be laughable. Dean is my guy but give me a break. :lmao "Samoan bad ass" is a farce. He's a "bad ass" in an Era that current lacks a legitimate bad ass. People mistake Roman being a handsome guy dressed in all black with a head full of hair and a cool tattoo as having "the look." The look means dick when he stands across from another guy with more of an intimidating look and projects the aura of a legitimate superstar. "Bringing the big fight feel," when you're wrestling Rusev, Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins is one thing. It means nothing when your opponent is larger than life and I can guarantee you it wouldn't be Roman being credited with bringing the "big fight feel" once Goldberg's music hit.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Although the promo of Goldberg was decent, there were a lot of bad things in his segment. First of all his entrance sucked, he was supposed to be escorted by guards, that used to be bad ass, not him walking backstage and while the roster is cheering for him like idiots, that was ridiculous. Plus, he could barely throw his punches and kick during his entrance

Then Goldberg was sweating a lot, he even needed a towel to wipe the sweat, is he sweats too much for doing a 5 minutes promo, I can't even imagine how bad will be in his match against Lesnar.

Goldberg was struggling to lift his his kid, so how the hell he will lift Lesnar to do a jackhammer if he struggles to lift a litte kid?

It's pretty hard to get excited about an old guy looking at a camera and grunting. His match against Lesnar is going to be garbage, it will be worse than anyone can expect.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Apart from Dana beating the shit out of Foot Face and Goldberg making an appearance, looks like it was a bit of a shitshow this week?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> https://www.facebook.com/WWERaw/?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf
> 
> Not sure how to get the link directly to the vid but Goldberg in a post raw.. "interview"


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I actually enjoyed a lot of Raw this week, not all of it, but a good portion of it was quite enjoyable--it was certainly an improvement over last week, and most recent weeks for that matter.

The opening segment and match with JeriKO/Rollins was enjoyable. As mentioned before, I like the story taking place here between KO and Jericho, and Rollins has played a good part in it, although the KO/Rollins feud seems like it isn't as important as it should be. At the rate they're going, KO/Jericho would make more sense in HIAC than KO/Rollins. The Rollins feud started off pretty intriguing with HHH turning on Rollins and delivering the title to KO, but they've kind of left that angle hanging since...

I've been enjoying the Sheamus/Cesaro story, too. The whole odd couple pairing is working well for them. And Sheamus' match with Big-E was pretty decent overall. They both seemed to be going quite high-impact in that match, and it looked good. Sheamus is seems rather underrated among the IWC, and IDK why. Dude makes for a good heel, and he's pretty decent in the ring. My hope is that Raw will eventually follow-through with this story and have them actually start being a cohesive team, perhaps even in unlikely/accidental fashion, a la Team Hell No. I think I'd even be on board with them defeating New Day, because it's beyond time for them to drop those tag titles.

I'm actually beginning to get on board with what they're doing with Bo Dallas, too. It's seeming to be a good direction for him, although I do wish they would have given his match with Neville a bit more time--it made Neville look pretty weak, and that's unfortunate. I'm kinda hoping to see a Bo/Curtis feud develop here, though I'm not sure the crowd will care much, I think it could be a decent story for both of them.

I'm glad that they finally seem to have put Bayley in an actual program, even though it apparently has to be with Dana. It was nice to hear the crowd really getting behind Bayley here, too. However, Byron makes me want to kick a baby seal in the face when he marks out for Bayley. I was kind of interested to see that Dana/Charlotte angle develop a bit more, and go somewhere, but unfortunately it seems like they have dropped that. In any case, it's better than doing nothing with Bayley like they have been doing recently with these useless jobber matches for her. That being said, IDK WTF the ending of that match was about. It seems like Dana botched it somehow? Like, maybe it was supposed to be a cheaty pin with feet on the rope, or something, but she didn't do it, so it just felt totally awkward and random. I could have bought into Dana Brooke getting a dirty win over Bayley, the former NXT champ, but that win was way too clean and awkward feeling. 

As mildly amusing as it was to see the Abominable Strowman endlessly squashing jobbers week to week, it's nice to see they're finally going somewhere with him, although I'm not quite sure how I feel about Sami being fed to him. It could be interesting to see though, so I'll give it a chance.

:lmao The Rusevs :lmao That shit was funny as fuck. Rusev's character is such a good heel. Surprisingly, Roman was actually okay at reciting his lines tonight. :shrug I'm still not looking forward to Super Reigns destroying Rusev at HIAC, but at least Rusev was allowed to stand tall for a change tonight, and at least the feud got a bit more violence added to the build. In any case, it was sure as shit an improvement over the garbage from last week where this feud is concerned.

It was really cool seeing Goldberg back in the ring tonight. It felt special. And you could see in his face how moved he was by that reception, so that was really cool, too. Good promo overall as well. Goldberg still got it, and I hope he can put on a good show in the ring, too.

So, not a bad Raw, despite some of the unmentioned lower points, there was a lot of decent to good here tonight--a welcome change.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It makes me think though, surely it's not that hard to let a big strong guy with an ounce of charisma build to become a big star. 

Take a tank of a man like Goldberg, a man who look tough as, angry and passionate, with an aura, let that aura build into charisma if you let him show a bit of personality even if doesn't speak a great deal, big music, simple name to get people chanting and let him kick some ass or gain respect by going down with a fight. 

People will get behind the angry guy who looks like we will kick everyones ass but believable not watered down, no cheesy gimics, just an ass kicking machine. 

The long undefeated streak of Goldberg has been watered down a lot and used on so many new starters and big guys to look legit only to feed them to bigger stars like Cena and then vanish into obscurity. 

The WWE of old and post 2004, that's the big difference, they did a much better job of making losers in fights seem like legit badasses and keep the momentum going, Cena fails in a big way when he used to take on rising stars because he killed their momentum dead rather than make it look like an even fight that he just got the better of in the end.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The crowd was hot for Goldberg - I didn't expect that. His promo was probably the best he has ever done :lol

But besides these last 10 minutes and Kendrick winning the show was just.. 

Well yeah


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

And once again, we had to suffer another boring and lethargic match of Y2Jobber, the end of that match couldn't be more sloppy, that's what happens when you put that old man in a match against a top guy in 2016. Every week, when the match is over 10 minutes Jericho looks like Ric Flair in the last years of his career. It's sad.



Mainboy said:


> Give Y2J the title. Fuck everyone else.


Yeah, fuck the young guys and give the title to an old man who with a good character who gets tired after 5 minutes in his matches. Give the title to Chris Jeriold in fucking 2016!!!



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jericho shouldn't be losing in back to back weeks.


Yes he should, this is not 1999 anymore, this is 2016. Plus it would hurt a top guy if he loses to an old gassed man who months ago lost to Zack Ryder and one time lost to Fandango at Wrestlemania.



KC Armstrong said:


> Can Goldberg just come out right now and deliver Spears & Jackhammers to everyone?


Seeing how he struggled to lift his little kid I don't know if that's a good idea....


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

lets be fair Goldbergs jacket made his mobility a lot harder.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting audio clip surfaced (don't know how) of Cole taking direction from Vince and Kevin Dunn off-air last night, and Heyman interjecting with logic:

https://clyp.it/uvqv4t4r


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Well, Rusev's segment sucked, but it was cool to wake up to loud RO-MAN chants and yet another entertaining brawl. Denver was hype all night. *


I thought Rusev's promo was awesome. His sudden one-liners are funny as hell and his delivery only makes it better. I respect that a lot about him, Rusev can be funny without stopping to be serious.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TickleH said:


> john cena panders to the kids and everyone shits on it..
> 
> Goldberg goes out and hugs and kisses all the kids and everyone craps their pants with excitment... Um ok then.


That´s so funny to me. People say true babyfaces are dead, but the most over babyfaces like Cena, Bayley or Becky simply follow the entrance script of the babyface Hitman, the one Austin allegedly buried.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Personally, with my Raw hate glasses off, I thought Raw done a good job of advancing story lines tonight. 

- Opening segment was great for all parties. Bit cheesy with the 'Sparkle Crotch' line but it got over and the crowd ate it up. Y2J did a solid job of getting heat on Owens, I think using Y2J as he is to further Owens as a heel is a great move because it's obvious they're going to break up in future. Storyline from all sides furthered.

- Sheamus/Cesaro is quite an entertaining to be honest, loved the entrance and I think eventually they'll grow respect for eachother and give us a damn entertaining tag team. New Day are so damn over it's unreal, will be SO interesting to see what happens when they LOSE the belts and what happens when they ultimately break up.

- I know it wasn't the most popular part of the show going by this thread but I like how they're trying to make some of the lower carders relevant. Dallas beating Neville is a great victory for him and then attacking Axel was unexpected and looked quite brutal. It got minor heat but I think they can keep this up. Also gives us another sort of feud going on which the WWE needs more of on the roster.

- BRAUN FUCKING STROWMAN. Such a big fan. I always look forward to his segments. He always entertains me in the ring, squatting these jobbers like flies. Absolutely loved him throwing that one jobber into the sky to the outside. Also liked the idea of Zayn coming out, someone more credible than these jobbers. Hopefully Strowman squashes him too. Time to make him a big deal. 

- They FINALLY done something right and made Rusev look strong. Not sure why we're supposed to be booing a guy who's showing us his family members but meh, Rusev is always portrayed as a face in these feuds. Thought it was horrendous mic work from Reigns and he should have just interrupted as normal. Interesting to see where they go next week with that being the go home show, Rusev to look strong again I imagine as he has no chance of getting the US title back.

- GOLDBERG at the end! Mentioned it in the other Goldberg thread but marked for WCW Music, marked for him breathing the smoke out of his mouth, absolutely great promo too. Arguably the best all year. Loved the 'YOURE LAST' line at the end and I am damn excited to see what is going on next week with Lesnar there. I think a brawl in the same sense of Taker/Lesnar would be the right way to go, though Survivor Series is a LONG way away so they need other things to keep this fresh.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

this was just fucking sureal seeing goldberg...this reaction...think this is why we all love wrestling deep down in our hearts...just fucking great...seeing how the building exploded when the fireworks started...unreal!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Personally, with my Raw hate glasses off, I thought Raw done a good job of advancing story lines tonight.
> 
> - Opening segment was great for all parties. Bit cheesy with the 'Sparkle Crotch' line but it got over and the crowd ate it up. Y2J did a solid job of getting heat on Owens, I think using Y2J as he is to further Owens as a heel is a great move because it's obvious they're going to break up in future. Storyline from all sides furthered.
> 
> ...


Here is the current schedule for Lesnar and Goldberg heading into the Survivor Series:

* Mon, Oct. 17 in Denver, CO: Goldberg
* Mon, Oct. 24 in Minneapolis, MN: Lesnar
* Mon, Oct. 31 in Hartford, CT: Goldberg
* Mon, Nov. 14 in Buffalo, NY: Lesnar and Goldberg

Be interesting to see what happens next tbh.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ChrisMalice said:


> Dude, do YOU even know what the fuck you just said? Because that was all inane gibberish.


You and all your 8 posts might maybe want to learn to read before posting pointless shit like this. Just sayin'. Dude.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Michael Cole's intro ruined Goldberg's return.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ronny927 said:


> Michael Cole's intro ruined Goldberg's return.


I didn't see the point in it at all. They should have just played his theme and let him come down without the introduction.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

That was my favorite ending to Raw in a long time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Decided to actually watch Raw for the first time in weeks due to Goldberg's return. Not a bad show by any means. Rusev segment was golden, Reigns sucked on the mic as usual and brought the segment down a bit, but the beat down afterwards made up for it. Goldberg's segment was great and I liked the KO/Jericho stuff but I feel they may be rushing it. Strowman's squash was fun, I marked for him sending that one jobber flying over the top rope.

Rest of Raw was whatever.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Batman said:


> Here is the current schedule for Lesnar and Goldberg heading into the Survivor Series:
> 
> * Mon, Oct. 17 in Denver, CO: Goldberg
> * Mon, Oct. 24 in Minneapolis, MN: Lesnar
> ...


Heyman promo about how much of a fool Goldberg is for accepting.

Goldberg promo and a beatdown of one of the jobbers.

Goldberg-Lesnar brawl with Goldberg coming on top.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

you could well be right there, tbh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Decided to actually watch Raw for the first time in weeks due to Goldberg's return. Not a bad show by any means. Rusev segment was golden, Reigns sucked on the mic as usual and brought the segment down a bit, but the beat down afterwards made up for it. Goldberg's segment was great and I liked the KO/Jericho stuff but I feel they may be rushing it. Strowman's squash was fun, I marked for him sending that one jobber flying over the top rope.
> 
> Rest of Raw was whatever.


Pretty much spot on.

Jericho and Strowman are usually the best parts of Raw each week and rarely disappoint. Rusev segments are usually trash because they waste his talent, last week he got beaten up by Sasha and Charlotte ffs. 

Goldberg was just great. :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Saw the segment on YouTube.
And I'm still laughing hard. Number one because the morons saying Goldberg would be booed were proven devastatingly wrong. And number two because the man who was always referenced as the prime defense example by Reigns marks when claiming you can still draw despite not being able to talk shit, just did a promo that shat on the entire roster.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

cant wait till brock finishes of goldberg career for good


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I had low expectations in regards to Goldberg's return. WWE drops the ball on everything but @Headliner put it best. I was like a kid again. Goldberg just made me feel. He still has that presence about him, something that just can't be faked, phoned in or learned. The guy was kissing babies and still came off like a badass. I'll enjoy this moment for what it was but I'm willing to be wrong if the WWE handles his return properly. I really hope he's not getting squashed by Lesnar at Survivor Series. 

I loved Rusev's segment. He can just turn any dumb material into solid gold. He and Reigns have good chemistry. 

Jericho/Owens has the potential to be a great feud. Rollins/Owens was better presented last night (minus the Sparkly crotch stuff) but I'm more invested in Jericho/Owens. Creative has done a better job with this foundation. 

Bruan punked Sami out lol

The cruiserweights still haven't caught my interest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> I really hope he's not getting squashed by Lesnar at Survivor Series.


Well the match will likely be competitive but no doubt their plan is to have Lesnar go over this time.




> The cruiserweights still haven't caught my interest.


Same, I don't know if it is because I didn't watch the CWC but I really have no interest in the CW division.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Well the match will likely be competitive but no doubt their plan is to have Lesnar go over this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel bad for not caring about the division since the guys are trying, but I've got nothing. Also, the recent crowds have been quiet for them. 

Thanks again for the reminder about Jericho/Owens. I really was worried about what would happen to Owens if/when HHH returns for Rollins but Owens/Jericho is being built up nice. 

Speaking of Rollins, he came off like a full fledged face last night. I just hope that when HHH comes back, most likely at HIAC, that he doesn't yell "Sparkly Pants" at him. I'd love to see him booked as a face with a backbone. He doesn't need to beat everyone up but hopefully they limit that kind of humor Vince loves so much.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Thanks again for the reminder about Jericho/Owens. I really was worried about what would happen to Owens if/when HHH returns for Rollins but Owens/Jericho is being built up nice.


Sure thing, Jericho has also said in a recent interview that his story with Owens is just starting and that he thinks it is something that can go on for a bit. I think they are handling it right and having Rollins play a part on severing their friendship is a good move. I think post-Hell in a Cell things may branch off with Owens/Jericho on one side and Rollins/Triple H on the other. Should be good.




> Speaking of Rollins, he came off like a full fledged face last night. I just hope that when HHH comes back, most likely at HIAC, that he doesn't yell "Sparkly Pants" at him. I'd love to see him booked as a face with a backbone. He doesn't need to beat everyone up but hopefully they limit that kind of humor Vince loves so much.


I hope they don't over do it with things like these since his current character and story call for something more serious. But as I said in another thread, I think it was a good way of bridging the gap between Rollins character on the one hand and Jericho/Owens' characters on the others. There was a disparity between the serious tone of Rollins' character and the goofy/comedic tone of Jericho/Owens' characters, last night they did a good job in finding a common ground between both sides to make the interaction work and help continue building up the feud. Commentary as well as Steph did a good job in fleshing out Rollins' intentions with his antics on the opening segment (getting into their heads to create conflict between both), so it is all good.

Now that the tension between Jericho and Owens is building up I expect things to move into more serious territory.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Considering Goldberg pretty much called Lesnar out for hiding behind Heyman, I hope they have Lesnar actually say something himself next week tbh.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

The Goldberg segment was awesome indeed, and made it worth staying up till 11p for a change. When's the last time we've seen a face with that reaction? Bryan's retirement speech? Cena's been getting 50/50 for years now. Take notes, creative. Let the performers do their thing and the magic will follow...

Wish he'd have taken that damn jacket off, though. You could tell he was sweating his ass off in that thing.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

GOOOOLDBERG GOOOOOLDBERG GOOOOOLDBERG!

And you said it couldn't be done, YOU said he wouldn't be known.

We remembered the original conqueror, the deliverer of destruction, the one man wrecking machine. 

We remembered.


----------



## Muhammad Tabish (Aug 31, 2016)

MOTHER FUCKING GOOSEBUMPS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GOLDBERG!!! IN 2K16!!! :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788372100377477120


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WTF was with Rollins saying "sparkle crotch"? That was worse then fuckin tator tots


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> You are saying Becky has a nicer ass then EMMA!? Are you blind or do you have any idea what a nice ass looks like? Emma has the nicest ass out of those women u posted. And Naomi is just big and fat. Emma's is tight and plump . Alexa bliss Nikki Bella Sasha are all over those as well. Bayley stays.


Yes... we all have different tastes. This is a subjective subject matter.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Put a 6'3" legit badass-looking guy in the ring and you can tell a story with a larger-than-life character. 

Simple but it works. The ratings show it does.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> WTF was with Rollins saying "sparkle crotch"? That was worse then fuckin tator tots


It wasn't as bad as cookie puss though, but I guess that's GOAT considering who said it.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

My problem is with the cruiser weights right now. They are just boring outside of Kendrick.Thenthen you have Neville and Zayn both not really doing anything and either one could inject instant excitement. I think they need to take the belt of Perkins and send him to NXT for awhile. Then you can have programs off Kendrick VS Neville and Kendrick VS Zayn. My cruiser weight division would be Kendrick, Aries, Neville (eventually) and Itami as heels with Zayn, Woods, Kalisto & Enzo as faces.


----------



## silverburger7 (Oct 19, 2016)

goldberg looked gassed out just making entrance .. :/?(


----------

